# Heidi.....being a prankster



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Cant believe we never got the chance to put the camera on....didnt expect this till next mo. Went out and fed first barn this am.....walked over to second barn had my head down scooping out Holly's fed and low and behold ...glance to the side and there was this itsy bitsy nose peeking thru the rails!! holy Sh^%$& bat man!!! Screaming to hubby whos in the house to get out here. Darling little pinto foal!! Ever so friendly...Holly just looking for her breakfast. SH*&^^!!! wheres the placenta, is "it" drinking?...did it poop yet...wheres the darn placenta...holly where did you have this thing..gotta go find it..gotta be here somewhere...oh, shi*&^^&.. gotta feed the other horses...please drink little one...gotta go call vet....darn it, got to get these shavings up...dont have any straw...hate straw..lets throw down hay to cover shaving...darn need to go to other barn to get some stuff to put on umbilical...where the heck is the placenta...baby why are you laying down...are u sick...gotta go call marty ( Hollys other Mom ) dang havent called her in at least a year...wheres her number. Walk the pasture.. oh, heres the placenta .you've got to be kidding me Holly...all this grass and you foal in the biggest dirt pile ever....are you kidding me?? Shoot.....havent even checked the sex...I dont know...have to feed the others first. Its a colt..a pinto colt, tan ( most likely bay ) and white.

Have the vet called and will be out as soon as possible...just a little nervous B/C Ive only seen him nurse for a couple seconds but am hoping he nursed last night as he was pretty active when I first went out this AM. Was nervous w/Cam about the same thing as I recall. He pooped a little bit ago...just want to see him nurse a little more before vet gets here. His name will be Sneeker....Heeza Lil Sneeker.

Waited 5 years for this foal as Holly lost hers a couple years ago so this is sure putting alot of sunshine back in our home....had a very rough year and will explain it all later. Right now I have kisses to give!!

Thank you Holly for giving us this precious gift...I have hit the lottery!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! You sure know how to throw us some suprises dont you Heidi - or perhaps I should say Holly does. LOL!!

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!! So glad that Holly has a little baby - sneaky girl!! Of course you well know that we require pictures, and all the news from the vet too. Give Holly a hug from her Aunties and tell her she's a very clever girl!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

o.k for all the newbies here, this lunatic is our very good friend Heidi, don't worry about her crazy ways cos she is harmless





*CONGRATULATIONS* Heidi and Holly and WELCOME BACK . Calm down and go get pics.

Huge hugs ((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))) and


----------



## happy appy (May 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pictures of the sneaky guy.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Thanks!!

The 3 P's are cover'd....I've seen him Poop, P and Play...O.K. feeling better. took Holly out and let her graze and she let Sneeker nurse. He loves darting around and is curious about the other horses on the fence. Still cant believe its done....after Peanut La Tee Da ing...around for months and Holly pops this thing out like a Pop Tart ( for you foriegners thats a breakfast treat we have here in the states that u put in the toaster )....kinda makes me sad...1/2 the fun was the watching and the friendships created. oh well...safe delivery is all we want. Renee, hope to get pictures later...you know me. The best part is that the house is not getting cleaned today as I had planned!! What else is new....he's much more friendly than Cam at this age so you know I just cant leave him alone for a second. Looks like Im so on the ball with my dates....NOT.... that I had better get the camera ready for Peanut...who knows, maybe she'll decide to foal tonight...after all...by my calculations shes due first of July!!

Will let you know more when after vet gets here.


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Oh, so we are going to have another loooooooooong summer in front of us are we - waiting for the famous Peanut to foal!! LOL!! Hurry up and get that cam running - roll on the fun and laughter!!


----------



## amystours (May 6, 2013)

Haha!! First, congrats!!!

This had me rolling! Where's the placenta? I have to feed horses! Where's the placenta? What's the sex? Haha!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

He's sleeping now so I guess I can attempt to tidy up the house for a few minutes...you know ..just sweep everything under the rug sort of clean. Just wish I had bigger rugs!!

Wish the vet would get here and I also wish he wouldnt lay in the dirt to take his naps...luckily its a cooler day so Im not worried about him over heating outside as I did with Cam. Poor Cam, I kept him in a bubble for the first week...this guy is already out in a dirty pasture running around and stretching. Just the way aunt Anna would like!!...au natural' !!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2013)

Ohhhh, I *loved *reading the story about finding Holly with a new foal!! *Congratulations *on your new little pinto colt!! Like Anna said, we'll be waiting (not too patiently) for pictures!! LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Heidi I guess pics just aren't going to happen so you better get the cam working and fast



We can NOT wait until your nephew visits to see this little bundle of joy



I am so glad all went well and I am very proud of you for not freaking out with baby laying in the dirt.



Au Natural is the way to go girl


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!! And what a cute little story, had me in stitches...



and so very very true!!! Can't wait to see him!!!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

OMG!!!! We thought you had fallen off the planet....or something!!!

I'm so lucky to have been able to come out here during the day -- had to check for a few pictures of some new little ones that weren't there this morning and TO FIND YOU HERE!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You better get some pictures up of this little one -- or I'm driving there to get them myself!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Look what u went and did Diane...now I have happy tears again...just reading your post. So great to read/hear from you again. After my last year... some days I was looking to jump off the planet....I really felt like i was in a hole that was swallowing me up. Now this gift from God....cant type...you got me in tears again!!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

Now, you're just surrounded by loving arms again -- and we missed you SOOOO MUCH, and I'm so glad you're back with us!

Can't wait for these pictures -- you KNOW how we are about the pictures!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

O.K. poop question arriving...now remember Im comparing all this to Cam

Cam pooped little hard normal poops never runny

Sneeker ( as far as Ive seen ) has only pooped twice that I watched and its a runny redish/golden color, no blood. He just pooped again and its the same. Now Im getting a little "heidi-ish...whats going on. Just got off the phone w/vet office and he had a couple emergency calls and will be here as soon as he can. Wormed Holly late ( about an hour ago ) and I only saw him nurse a couple "quickies" after the worming so I dont think its that ( he had runny poo prior to worming ) please help me thanks


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

My filly's first two poops were hard, but they are now runny goldish too. I believe it is from nursing that does that, as a newborn baby (human) does the same thing and color.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

His poop sounds just fine, you probably missed the firmer darker poop. As Viola just said, the colour is from nursing and as long as it isn't watery I am sure he is fine



Baby wipes are the best thing for a quick booty clean up if he is getting messy.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

What a great idea! I never even thought of that!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Thank you Gone Riding, uumm...never noticed it with Cam...seemed he only had little round ones. never runny. Lord I remember looking for those little suckers every day making sure all was well. Thank you


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Renee must have been typing at the same time. Had the baby wipes back with Cam and never remember having to use them..already used them twice on little Sneeker...of course...its Dirty Hollys baby!! Great of all the nice genes he could have got from Holly this little one gets the "dirty" gene...wouldnt you know it.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

lol. Are you going to set MS up for peanut? How far apart were they bred? I have been trying to find the thread we had going during the time of breeding cos I can't remember


----------



## chandab (May 6, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!!



And it's great to meet you.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Yes MS will be set up. Im hoping now to do it in the next week. Took all cameras out of the barn last year b/c I didnt want them all dusty and not have them working when I needed them so I need to redo that crap then call Heather. LB looks alot different than it used too so maybe some of the older topics have been deleted...can you believe they would delete Cams original post..how dare they LOL. I actually did the ph test on PNut just a few minutes ago and she is on 7.0...what!! Not sure if these strips are still good ..they have been in the house now for 2 years. Will have express send new ones to me today. If I can find the records I think P Nut was bred about 3 weeks after Holly.

Thank you mountain woman!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Renee...just so you know...its morning here my love!!! Wheres Cassie..is she still around...my niece molly is going to school in Australia this year and I wanted to ask her a few questions...like how to sneek a koala out of the country!! Oh Cassie...where art thou Cassie...red rover red rover send Cassie on over!!

I moved this over to your thread, It is evening here and night time down under so Cassie won't be here for a few hours, we could always wake her up





I am glad you will have your cam up soon, lets hope Peanut waits



To find Peanuts old thread on MS you have to go to the 2011 Nursery


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

thanks for the move..i didnt feel a thing


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

boy Im still in the dark ages....whats with this new "like" button.....I like it...just have to try using it now


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

We saved all the threads, so Cam's thread is here somewhere!

So silly about the poop! Some things NEVER change!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Ok ok just trying to fight my through yellowish runny poo, dirty genes, foaling dates, talk about schools in Aussieland and Cassie being awake or not. So slow down my friends (not easy for Heidi if I remember correctly LOL!) feel some pity for my poor mental ability! Getting back to imortant business - Peanut!! Is she 3 weeks behind Holly or 3 weeks from the date that Holly was supposed to foal?? Did someone mention a covering in July?? So we could be looking at a June foaling?? Beginning - middle - end? Time to get that cam working (and I mean camera not Cam of course!), so dig it all out of storage and get hold of Heather asap.





Oh Heidi, it really is soooooooooooooo good to have you back again, we have missed you so much. But we will get very cross if we dont get some pictures VERY SOON!!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY CORRECT ANNA!!! You'd better listen Heidi -- it's one thing if I come down, but if Anna has to make the trip -- you're in BIG TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## JAX (May 7, 2013)

Oh yay! Peanut will be back on camera!!!!



Woooooo Hoooooooo!!!!! I watched her for hours and hours per day waiting on Cam. As a matter of fact I used to show up over at Lizs with my ipad so I could watch Peanut while we were having game night. She was the first mare that made me feel like a stalker... Oh yeah congrats on Sneeker



and I hope to see pics very soon.


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2013)

I'm here LOL (don't worry I haven't just woken up LOL crazy day at work today haven't been able to get on here as much as usual)

CONGRATS Heidi on your new little colt!!! woohoo!!!

do you need to email me the pictures? so I can post them up again?



happy to do so for you long lost buddy.

ok I found one of the posts about you breeding the girls... will keep looking for anything with exact dates...

This was in July... last year.

"Hi Cassie....its been sooo long!! how are you and your little ones...and the cows....dogs.....family?? Can you believe its been almost a year ( well longer if we count the 10 mos. Peanut was in foal LOL ) Cam was born on Aug. 7th ...which by the way is Robins/Reos anniversary!! So next week he will turn 1.
I have to go to Ca. in a few days so I wanted to get some pictures posted before I leave......new phone and it seems pretty easy but still getting the kinks out.....of me And the phone LOL
Cams B Day will be carrot cake...Skiffs recipe.....cam doesnt want to play pin the tail on the mini but he said yes to bobbing for apples....we will celebrate before I leave then the park is throwing him a big party on Aug 13th....we will take Cam, Nicky and I think we will take Holly so everyone can see Holly before she goes under the camera.....these old folks are so funny....they want to know everything thats going on here!
Cam was not dropped enough to be gelded a couple mos. ago so I just decides to wait till Nov. when its alittle cooler. ....sort of a pain b/c he's all boy....now he can only go w/Skillet and S'mores. I do let him out w/the others if Im right out in the pasture with him..and the girls are pretty good about putting him in his place if he tries to make passes at them!!
Yes!! Three...Holly, Peanut and Popcorn!!! Everyone was bred last mo. so time will tell....but you guys will know as soon as I know for sure!!!
Cassie, how are your hands...geeze you have sure had a rough time with them.....is/are your meds helping to give you some relief....I bet they miss you at the vets!! Well its getting dark so I need to go round up the troops and pass out dinner. Will try to post a couple more Cam pictures in a bit!!!"

Renee thats so exciting that your niece is coming to Australia! what is she studying? which part of Australia is she going to? where is she staying? is she coming with anyone else? (I know you'll be the stowaway in the bag won't you ;p thats very exciting! ask away on the questions, I'll help in any way I can


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2013)

Lord, please Calgon take me away!! sorry Im just getting back. I was attempting to load a thing a ma jiggy that is needed for MS late last night and I shouldnt have been doing it while I was tired. Froze up the computer so bad and am just now getting back on while my own computer is being studied by someone in my husbands office....basically a computer whiz! I was able to put all the cams back up in the barn this am so that is all finished and am waiting for Beth to undo my mess on my computer..therefore Houston...we are almost ready for take off to MS.

Lil Sneekers and Holly's vet visit went well yesterday All Good. Relieved but not really...you know me. Sneekers bum is a mess even with cleaning as much as possible..still has the runs ...still making me on edge...I realize the vet and most people say its from moms rich milk but why didnt this happen w/Cam. Vet and others say watch for dehydration...he appears to be drinking plenty, and Ive done the normal pull the skin up and check elasticity and checked color in his gums ( pressed on and see the color return ) and have them both sequestered w/fan on in stall now ( put them in about 12 and will let them out at 3 ). Its a beautiful day and not overly hot so unless he was lying in the direct sun I most likely wouldnt even have them stalled on a day like today. But this really runny poo, it hardens on and unless I get it right off its like glue..and I cant seem to rub it off...especially right up near his tail bone and anus ( it hardens right on )....poor little guy now hates me because Im always rubbing it. He flicks his tailalot and just in my mind always looks like he needs to push something out. When he does go into poop mode he squirts out this funky golden stuff but very little ( not even enough to drop...if I notice it I just wipe it off )....this is going to sound wierd but like there is something there blocking it. Ive given a couple enemas but Im nervous about putting it too far in and if I press to go in further I cant tell if its blocked or just me being afraid to hurt him. My dilema is too call the vet back or not ( wait one more day ) what would be the ramifications if I wait. Im wondering if this can into an emergency...it there a way to be sure meno. was passed. Vet put is finger in there and what came on his glove he said was milk stool...and said all was well...could he be mistaken..could just part of the meno ( sorry for the life of me I cant remember the word Im looking for ) still be inside. I will let you process all this stuff, I realize its alot and hope maybe you can come up with something. What do I look for in scours...all the info Ive read it makes it sound like just horse with diareah...easier explanation if possible. Thanks


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2013)

Hi Cassie, sorry I forgot to say HI !!! Thank you for offering your help in posting photos...Im using a friends computer as shes attempting to work on mine...she is leaving shortly and if all goes well I will be able to send a few photos off to you...though I dont know your email address. hows Finn and Susie...just read that you took home some nice rribbons over Easter!! Good for you girl!! Susie looks great...wish you were here to work w/my knuckle heads!!

Its my niece Molly ( Camerons sister ) who is studing abroad this year. She is going to be on the Gold ( think thats what its called ) Coast from July till Nov. I have lots of ?? for you...my sister wants me to ask you LOL. Am calling her tonight so I'll find out her ???. Thank so much for any help...I know my sister is very nervous about her going.


----------



## chandab (May 7, 2013)

Not much help with the other issues, but you can put a little Vaseline on his butt and it'll help keep the poo from sticking and burning his skin.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2013)

Chandra....you should be my vet LOL. I just got off the phone w/him and he told me the same thing....I should have thought of that dah!! He also said that it is possible that he could still have a little of the menocosi (sp? ) still in there creating a small blockage and its not really unusual and sometimes does take a little bit of time to work its way out. Suggested I vasaline my finger and insert and see it I can work it loose or if I can feel anything at all and hopefully if that is the case pop it out. I mentioned that I have given a couple enemas and told him my fears...he assured me that Im on the right track but that I dont want to be giving to many enemas...get sore which I would imagine it would Dah!! Just let them out of the stall and he had lots of energy and did not seem uncomfortable at all....drive me to drink!! Maybe he did pass something in the last couple hours. Vet also said that the poo is usually very sticky and too keep his hiney clean. Guess I'll just grab a cup of coffee and sit out and watch him in the pasture for a bit.

P.S. Ive been gone so long but I do remember all your beautiful montana photos...you've always such beautiful scenery...much different than the ugly flat Florida!!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

Hi Heidi, sorry I was at work. I would definitely put some nappy rash cream or vaseling on Sneekers bum to prevent him from getting sore. The only foal I have had this problem with is one of Odettes that was born out in the field whilst it was raining (I know stupid me, I raced out there as soon as it started to bring the horses in but when it rains here in Italy it pours and by the time I got there I found a soaked foal) anyway I thought maybe it was due to him getting cold, I rubbed him down and put a heater on him but the next day he had the squits. It passed in a few days and he had no other problems. Just keep a close eye on him but do we really need to tell YOU that





I am glad you are getting MS sorted but is it safe to give you your computer back




Oh and hurry up and send me those pics





Hugs my looney friend


----------



## chandab (May 7, 2013)

I believe the word you are looking for is: Meconium


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

THAT'S THE WORD!! Sorry guys, my internet was down this morning -- as was the whole town's -- and I snuck on a little bit this afternoon, but had to quick get off!

So, vasaline -- or even desitin will work on the little butt! Don't be afraid of the enemas, but if you see him straining then use one. You can also give him some Pepto Bismol, which may help him with some of his irritable bowel AND diarrhea. Look on the bottle for the child's dosage -- as baby is small -- and just syringe into his mouth. He can get it twice a day, but even in a big horse, no more than 20 cc. It may help start to give his poop some form.

Sometimes it takes a few days for the meconium to completely move through the system. But, as long as he's alert and playful -- just let him play! He should be fine. If he's got a little round tummy -- then he's eating enough, so relax, all is well!!

So WHERE are the pictures????


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2013)

Well we just had some friends stop over to see the new arrival. Was hand grazing Holly w/Sneekers running around showing off his legs. Every time he stopped he was really spraining to poop ( about 20 x's in 45 min )but was p ing fine. Was trying to save money and just hope it would pass and he'd be fine tomorrow...no need to call vet yet....but something is telling me there is something wrong. I dont think the vet is thrilled with it but I just called him to come out. I felt nothing when I tried to put my finger in his bum ( even had my non horse friends help hold him as Skiff wont be home till late tonight ) Better safe than sorry I guess but still frustrating....why cant all foals be like Cam!!

May not have a computer tonight but will let you know what is happening tomorrow.

Will someone remind me next year that I am not cut out to breed horses...yes, they are darling, yes, its fun watching the mare progress, yes, its fun watching them walk on a lead and have nice manners and its fun watching them grow to be big little horses...oh vets here already

jeeze that was fast

Put his finger all the way in rectum..think he said just to where colon dips (? ) felt nothing unusual..( one thing I learned is that I can put a finger or enema tip for that matter much further than I was doing...lesson learned ) when he took his finger out he said it was all normal milk poop ( from looking at his gloved finger).He Did do another enema...1.5 oz. Rectum area is pretty red and most likely sore so he suggests doing nothing for a couple of days. Just as you said, vasaline his little bum and keep it clean. Said he is pooping as evidence on his legs so just wait a couple days. If still straining after Fri. I need to bring him in for ultra sound but he doesnt think there is a problem and doesnt for see that. One thing I noticed while cleaning him is a clump of vey hard dry poop on his tail...right under his tail bone. When I looked closer, it is exactly level with his rectum while his tail is relaxed...its a small piece but just enough to keep rubbing his poor little bum every time his tail is relaxed...there for this could be the reason for all the tail swishing. I hadnt noticed it there so it could have been there since yesterday just rubbing and rubbing.This poop seems to harden like cement so cant get this clump off with soap and h2o so Im heading out to get some baby scissors to just cut it off. Cant see why this would make him strain though

Vet did see him strain a couple times while he was here so at least I wasnt "just seeing things". Guess I just need to do nothing...lets see how I do with that.... except pray I see normal pooping by Friday.

Didnt mean to be so graphic but wanted to let you know whats going on maybe you can think of something that might be causing the straining and not just tail swishing...oh, vet did all the other crap, temp, heart lungs gut sounds ...nothing unordinary.

Rereading my post...before I forget...please remind me next year I will no longer breed.....thank you


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2013)

Diane..are you on Century link....


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

Yes. Century Link -- what a mess. The whole town's internet was down. I was out here this morning by 6:00 and couldn't get on, and they said it could be until 6:00 PM before it was up. But it came up at work, and was on when I got home, so I'm out here trying to catch up!

And NO, I won't tell you that you can't breed. But, I'll understand if you choose not to.

Sounds like we'll just have to watch baby. Do me one favor though please. Please take his temperature tomorrow and through Friday. We don't want anything to happen to him, and temperature will be a good guide for us to see how he's doing. I would do my own that way, just to be sure.

I'm here if you need me, you know, as always!! Did you lose my number or do you have it? 863-990-3210 just in case! I'm here for you!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2013)

I knew it..Century Link here too...trying to get a program on before calling Heather and the whole thing flaked out..but this was last pm....called their help line and couldnt get through..screwed it up madly. Friend worked on it a few hrs today and ended up leaving with it...combination of me not knowing it was actually Century and Century being down..I think I really got some "wires crossed" and ended up doing more harm. Actually didnt realize it was century until hubby tried using his computer at his office in town then called me...too late by then...I was about ready to toss it in the toilet. using a borrowed computer now.

he didnt tell me to take temp but it sure is a brilliant idea....i certainlly will...will have to grab his bill and see what he put down for todays temp but Im thinking it was 100.1 not sure exactly but he did tell me yesterday that foals temp is always alittle higher.

Thanks Diane for being here!


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

YOU KNOW IT!!! Always here for you!


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you are still having problems with your little man Heidi, as always you are on the ball and nothing goes past with you




(oh except for your mare foaling heheehe)
I'm sure little Skeeter will be all better soon!



LittleRibbie said:


> Hi Cassie, sorry I forgot to say HI !!! Thank you for offering your help in posting photos...Im using a friends computer as shes attempting to work on mine...she is leaving shortly and if all goes well I will be able to send a few photos off to you...though I dont know your email address. hows Finn and Susie...just read that you took home some nice rribbons over Easter!! Good for you girl!! Susie looks great...wish you were here to work w/my knuckle heads!!
> 
> Its my niece Molly ( Camerons sister ) who is studing abroad this year. She is going to be on the Gold ( think thats what its called ) Coast from July till Nov. I have lots of ?? for you...my sister wants me to ask you LOL. Am calling her tonight so I'll find out her ???. Thank so much for any help...I know my sister is very nervous about her going.


lol Hi




[email protected], no excuses now



lol
they are doing really well! the dentist came out to do smartie's teeth today and Finn LOVED him lol he hung around his legs the whole time and even let him put the rasp on the side of his cheek (just playing ) dentist said Finn's adult teeth are start to come through



my baby is growing up lol.

oh its your niece thats coming out lol for some reason I thought it was Renee that wrote that



lol silly Cassie.

Ask away my friend!

OOOOHHH the Gold coast, yes you have it right. one of the most beautiful places! we were up there a few months ago



(its about 10 hours drive from here or an hours flight. what is she studying? (I don't know how she will get a koala out of the country ROFL she may not be allowed back if she tried sorry. lol. she is coming to the Gold Coast at the best time



it will be cool in July not as cold as down here but from September the weather will be perfect!
all the theme parks are at the Gold coast and the best beaches



there is always heaps to do up there. will try to answer any questions your sister may have


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

Just doing a catch up - didn't get here yesterday,busy busy! Sorry your little man is still causing you stress Heidi - just want to throw you a silly thought/suggestion. Could it be that as he was an 'early' foal, his insides/digestive system is a bit 'immature', Mommas milk is a bit rich for that new little system and he is therefore not forming proper poo yet? No idea if this is possible, but hopefully he will soon sort himself out and with your vaseline to protect his little botty and the removal of that small lump you found, all will be well in another few days.





How exciting for your neice - studying in the ASland, what a great opportunity!!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

Morning Ladies



how is sneeker doing this morning Heidi?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Hi Renee. he's doing good, thank you for asking. Skiff had to go to work early and I needed his help holding the little worm so we got up earlier and got his little hiney cleaned a little more and cut off a few straggly pieces of hard poo from his tail. Its mostly cleaned and it didnt look like he had any "runnies" last night after I cleaned him then. you know me...hands and knees crawling around in the stall looking for that needle in a hay sack...baby poop but didnt find anything. Will grab my coffeee in a bit and just sit out and watch him...but we didnt see any straining when I was out feeding this AM. Other than the poop, he's really a very exciting little one to watch...he's just so full of himself so Im looking forward to having another one around so he will have a buddy.

nice day here, not too hot yet perfect for sitting out and watching him. My Smores needs to be clipped and hope to do that today....he has the thickest hair and is coming out in clumps! Poor guy....he's always last with the clipping because he doesnt like it so its not enjoyable for either of us.

you enjoy your day9 evening ) and will talk later


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Oh, almost forgot...I asked the vet if Sneeker looked like he might be a little under developed even before this poop craziness. He didnt think so and thought he looked like a normally developed foal. You thoughts sure are food for thought though....sounds like a perfect explanation to problems like this and I suppose that very well could be a reason...after all Im sure sometimes "things" dont all grow at the same time ( or develope )

This is why this forum is so important...everyone putting their heads together, thinking caps on and collectively trying to get answers....and perhaps making all foals healthier b/c of it...Thanks


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2013)

I'm glad that sneeker is doing a bit better Heidi



poor little guy!

Did you hear from your sister any questions you want to ask?

I'm going to sleep now night all... Hint hint Heidi, when I wake in the morning I would love to see some pics of little skeeter pretty pretty pretty please? With a cherry on top?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Nighty night Cassie,

I did call Jody last night but she forgot she was going out for a meeting and was unable to talk. I do know she was concerned about clothes to pack. They only allow the kids 1 carry on pice of luggage and one larger suitcase. But the problem lies that they fly into Sydney and spend a week orientation and they will only have their carry on during that time B/c the main suitcase gets sent right to the school....after the 1st week they must fly again for a short flight to the town the school is in ( this is, I think, what she told me) Because space is so limited in her 1st carry on and she has no idea the weather she didnt know what to pack..especially for a whole weeks worth of clothes!! I think Jody said she looked up stores to perhaps buy just some hang out clothes when shes in Sydney and the only store she recognized is Woolworths ( we used to have these here in the states but I think most of them are closed now ) I know sydneys huge...do you have places called Target or Wal Marts just to get essentials? Its so funny b/c Molly is like " Ma, dont worry, I can find these stores on my own..will you please just let me be" and poor Jody is like me a major worry wart and want to get every thing all lined up before Molly leaves. I think for $ she just plans on a debit card from here and am assuming she can use that there as well. Will get you the name of the school ( I believe they have several campuses in Australia ) where she will be...I just know its on the Gold coast and shes relatively near the water. She has plans on being a vet most days ( yipee...majoring in mini horses...just kidding ...but i can wish cant I ) but shes also thinking about Law and animal law. Shes taken alot of her science courses early just in case she goes for the vet thingy. I love her to death and I know she will do great in anything she does!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Sneeker can now use the big colts toilet...no more loose poops..appears all normal Yippeee


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

OMG!! Love it!! Well done Sneeker!


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

ONLY YOU HEIDI!!!!!!! I remember looking so forward to seeing what you set up in Peanut's stall each day!! I laughed so hard I cried!!

But THIS ONE -- is amazing!

So happy about little Sneeker!!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Lol The Funny Farm is back! Oh and yippeeee for good poop


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

Thats why they call me the Poop Godess if I remember correctly!!

Yes Diane, we all certainlly did have some hysterical days and nights back then didnt we....I was so mature....and we were all so tired, silly and scared (at least I was ) humor was what kept us going....well that and in your case, your box of wine!!

There will be none of that craziness when PNuts cam goes back on this year...I will be much more mature and proffesional......Not!!!

Thinking back didnt even Cassies cows get loose in Susies pasture one day...poor Cassie always trying to adjust her camera so Renee could always have a good booty shot of Susie...heck Susies booty was as big as a house, how could we not see it....and the dang Blue Bucket and our lovely Anna the tail monitor..."Heidi, upwrap that Dang Tail and Chop it off before shes kills something with it "...Thump!!

Well I could reminise all AM but the poop godess has got work to do!! Hope you all enjoy your day, its beautiful here and I will attempt to get some chores complete. Bye Bye!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2013)

Oh glorious memories!! Those were the days!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 9, 2013)

I had to use an enema on two of our foals. Granted, they weren't thrilled but it did the trick! I think the other foal heard the news about the pending enema and got the job done by herself





Glad your little one is doing well!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

Thanks blazingstar,I did do 2 enemas but to be very candid..I think I was just pussyfooting around and afraid to hurt the little one..am I breaking his tail, too far in, 2 much water, oh hes squirming I must be hurting him..oh I'll stop. I just need the confidence to just quickly go in and get the job done and move on. Vet came, did one enema in 2 minutes and shortly after that he was fine...couple hours later...pretty normal poo. I wont speak for all but I think sometimes I think these horses are just too fragile and in my case I sometimes make things worse in this case his little hiney was sore from all my touching and prodding. Sort of off subject my Silver Belle,, RIP bless her heart, was afraid of every thing , anything would set her in a frenzy...but if I was straight forward, just do it and dont play into her whims ( yes I did twitch her on occasion..small little clip ) we always got things accomplished w/o alot of stress.

hopefully Sneeker will let the upcoming foal what a true pain in the behind I can be and we will have no difficulties.


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

LOOKY, LOOKY WHAT I GOT!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

Thank you Diane the first picture was just about an hour after I found him

2nd one was yesterday/1 day old...love him to pieces Cam was friendly but this one is really an in your face kind of foal...have no idea where color came from...Dads black Holly dark bay


----------



## chandab (May 9, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Well, there was only a 6.25% chance of getting his color from that coupling -- and he is just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

Do you think he'll stay this color...cam had more black points but was born this color..and is now dark bay too.

If I back comb Sneekers hair its not dark like Cams was.

Thanks, Im pretty smitten with him.

While I have your attention....alfalfa pellets....My horses get a handful w/feed w/holly getting a little extra. I know its fine if foals nibble on Momma food but last night Sneeker was really helping himself ( quite frankly it was getting Holly very annoyed...shes such a pig ).....Im sure he was just gumming alot of them but should I soak or at least just wet them down for her just in case baby is eatting more and more...my concern is that they are harder than regular pellets. I think last year I was using cubes and those I did always soak so I wasnt worried w/Cam but I no longer use cubes.


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2013)

Heidi he is adorable, congrats and what a lovely surprise his colour is






I would wet Holly's food as it wouldbe better for both of them. Oops flight is being called. Byeeeee


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

Thnk U...stay have!!...have the pilot watch out for Annas Hat!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2013)

LOL!! Anna's hat was waving at every plane overhead today, but unless Renee's pilot was way off course then I dont think he will have passed over Wales during the journey!

Oh little Sneeker is just gorgeous - thanks for the pictures Diane. Yes, I would certainly be soaking Holly's feed to a mushy mash if the little fella is nibbling at it, or could you hook up Holly's bucket/bin and give him his own little bowl of mushy food to play with?

How's the marestare connection coming on - will it be up and running soon?


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

I'd give him his own little dish somewhere near momma, and soak his grain and the pellets until he has some teeth. LOL

I have those small little dishes that hook on a rail, and depending on the momma, I either put it right next to mom's -- or for those mom's who STEAL -- I put it on another wall so baby actually gets some!





And I believe that chestnut/sorrel color is here to stay!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

Mushy food it is..I did it the first 2 days but went back to normal today..just more smaller servings. They will now have it mushy for a bit longer. I did put another mushy bowl for him tonight...it really was just a little of Holly food and not too much extra..he proceeded to push it all around and make I mess..may be eatting a table spoon full...it was fun to watch though!!

I cant remember what I did last time....Diane, did you suggest I put them on Mare and Foal...does Strategy have enough protien for her while shes nursing Sneeker...would you suggest something different? I need to go to TS tomorrow and if you think they should be on something different I can slowly start switching....Maybe I should slowly start PNut on something different prior to foaling...your thoughts r appreciated!


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

I KNOW A SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> Mushy food it is..I did it the first 2 days but went back to normal today..just more smaller servings. They will now have it mushy for a bit longer. I did put another mushy bowl for him tonight...it really was just a little of Holly food and not too much extra..he proceeded to push it all around and make I mess..may be eatting a table spoon full...it was fun to watch though!!
> 
> I cant remember what I did last time....Diane, did you suggest I put them on Mare and Foal...does Strategy have enough protien for her while shes nursing Sneeker...would you suggest something different? I need to go to TS tomorrow and if you think they should be on something different I can slowly start switching....Maybe I should slowly start PNut on something different prior to foaling...your thoughts r appreciated!



I like the Mare/Foal feed -- the Omolene 300 -- as it's 16% protein. The Strategy is only 12.5%, so I would suggest going with the Mare/Foal feed for a month or so at least. It's a great growth feed for the little ones, giving them that extra boost of protein for muscle and bone growth, so I would keep the lactating mares and foals on the Omolene 300 if possible.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 11, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I KNOW A SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's just... just... Oh, I'm dying to know!!!!!


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Okay. I got permission.

PEANUT JUST FOALED!!!!! Another "twin" of Mr. Sneeker!! She says the same color and another boy -- actually she said she's 3-for-3 with boys!!

Baby inhaled some fluid and was wheezing a bit - so she called me -- but she was doing just fine and that's taken care of now. Peanut is in quite a bit of discomfort, and she didn't have Banamine, but had something the vet gave her for Cam when he was gelded, but it takes a longer time to work. She called the vet for the dosage and Peanut is uncomfortable but not rolling or colicing, and the little one is hungry but momma keeps going up and down.

So, I'm sure it will all get figured out -- she's going to try and milk Peanut to get some colostrum in baby and then once the meds kick in, try to help him find the milk bar.

_(I didn't want to give it away, but she told me to post for you all!)_


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Thanks , FOR SALE ONE CAMERA!!!

Going to milk just in case...vet peeved i think ...im making him come out now....please pray..just in case...hes so small the smallest Ive ever seen...little worried ..but hopefully vet can assure me. inhale...exhale


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

just found first 2 poops


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2013)

OH NO!! Sorry I mean MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! (the 'oh no' was because things happened before we were all given the chance to view, to get excited, to talk etc etc!!)

What are your girls up to this year Heidi - completely different from everyone elses that's for sure!! Really hope our sweet Peanut and her new little son will be ok.





To answer your earlier question, yes I would get both mares on to a mare and foal feed asap, especially as they both have 'premie' foals to feed - the higher protein will be essential.

Hooray for poops - do let us have all the details of what happened! Who is due to foal next and might they be early too?

Again - many congratulations!!


----------



## JAX (May 11, 2013)

Oh YAY!!! Congrats on your third boy and the second is a cutie pie too! I will be thinking of Miss Peanut and wishing her a speedy recovery. Must admit though that Im a bit disapointed that I will not be seeing Peanut on cam now.... But hey, healthy Mama and foal are the most important so I guess i can forgive her


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2013)

Heidi I think you need to change your thread heading to New Foal X Two!!

And we need pictures!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Phew......O.K....first off.......IT HAS NO WILLY...can u believe it!!!

IM so glad my favorite vet was on call.......I LOVE THIS GUY!!! Except the first darn thing he said when he looked in the stall....does Skiff know you are using this beautiful hay as bedding!!

Cripes I had no choice!!

Peanut doing well....preventative he put a little mineral oil and stress pac in to help get things going just to be safe..gut sounds, temp, all normal..placenta no tears normal

He thought the baby was a little small...maybe not the brightest horse in the barn ( took forever to find milk bar) either but good sucking reflex, eyes ( I had to flip some lashes out and thought I might have hhurt her ) b/c after I did it she was really cocking her head sideways...he looked at them both w/his eye light thingy and got one or 2 more lashes flipped and now appears fine. When he took her temp it was hard to go in because of a meco ball stuck right there finally got temp 100.1 but was alittle worried that she may have trouble passing the ball so we gave her an enema just to be safe and soften it up . By the time he left she had already cleaned out her system and he was very happy to see butterscotch milk poop starting ...same color as I had been worried about w/Sneeker. Watched her nurse some more...it takes her forever.

Has anyone ever used dehydrated Hay...its a mix of T/A and the size of a brick swells right up ( he said about 10x's ) w/h2o and he gave me some electrolites to add to it...says its a great way to get water into these guys and keep them hydrated....suggested to just break off a small amount and give her some for a bit....Anyway..I will post more later but again Diane...what do I say...from the bottom of my heart, I cant thank you enough...sometimes its just a calm voice..I just dont know what or how to say it so a simple thank you will have to do for now. Going out to check again and I promise I will leave them to bond...Anna thank you...I will change my thread titile!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Peanut standing and eatting hay baby sleeping.

I had gone out side to check horses at about 10:30 and was sitting here on the computer when I heard one loud bang out side and thought I left the feed room door open and we had a racoon or that I didnt latch one of the top doors open and it just blew shut ..it was just loud enough that I wanted to check...poor hubby was undressed and just about asleep on the couch ...god love him "honey will you come out w/me to check the horses, I just heard a noise and it might be the other barn"....the other barn in further away. He throws on his shoes and Im like, I can wait for you to get dressed and he says no...Im not staying out here all night..im sure its nothing..out he comes in his shoes and his fruit of the looms.

Foal was out with just her legs inside mom, still in sac, umbilical still attached... ripped open the sac and all I could hear was gurgling noises. Run my hand down her nose like books say and scream to the man n undies to go to the house to get towels..still gurgling and wasnt sure if I should pick her up and let her head hang down hoping to get more out but she was stil attached ( remind me to ask Anna or Diane about this later ) but she was breathing...finally PNut stood and broke the cord and I knew I could pick her up...but I didnt want to hurt her..thats when I called Diane. I just didnt know how long PNut was in labor or how hard she'd been pushing...I just felt horrible....and everthing seems to take such a long time.The thing I remember most is just how fast this little one tried to get up. Have acouple of things I need you to toss around but will ask them tomorrow..I think the vet and perhaps you all will disagree so Im just looking for your thoughts..pros and cons. P>S. This vet is leaving in morning to go to Kissimee but I will be having another vet out again later tomorrow for the IG.


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2013)

Omg congrats Heidi and Peanut. I was just in to check in Cheerio and I see an anonimus title of filly and colt, I never imagined it would be you. I am so happy/excited. What a crazy year you are having. I can't wait for pics. Big hug Heidi


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Thank you Renee, I told you she had a monster milk bag!!

Just came in from peeking in on them....sure wish I had the camera on...Little one is bellied up to the bar!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2013)

Oh thank you for the update Heidi - a filly!!!!!!




Clever Peanut!!





Now all we need is PICTURES!!



(no chance of one of hubby in his special 'deliver foals' outfit I suppose??)


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Poor Diane went to bed thinking it was a colt NOW WE GOT A SECRET!!!....Oh Anna, I wish you could have seen him...god love him...he's always so calm and cool w/these things...must take after me....NOT


----------



## amystours (May 11, 2013)

Heidi, that is hilarious!! Hey, I'm anticipating delivering in my jammies, but the visual you provided just made my day!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

I'll tell hubby...im sure he'll be flattered...guess its a good thing we didnt have the camera on. Jammies are very very exceptable too....but only if they have smiley faces or sponge bob


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

*A FILLY!!!!!!!!!! *​*GOOD GOING PEANUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​

Oh, I'm so excited for you Heidi!!!!! Just send me some tele-photos and I'll get them posted!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

I should have used the darn black bucket 2 years ago!!

figured out the problem w/phone pictures for us is that for some reason we are on roaming out here so we cant send from here..at least thats what we were told ...I dont understand it...anyway I can take the pictures and send them Skiffs office or at least just about 5 miles down Corkscrew but not from house


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Well, you DO live in a remote place!! We'll take the pictures any time you can send them! Can't wait to see the "little one with NO willy!!"


----------



## palsminihorses (May 11, 2013)

Ohhhh, I just *LOVE *your stories!! I can just visualize all of it! LOL Congratulations on your new filly! So happy she is doing well! I'll be looking forward to pictures.


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> *Foal was out with just her legs inside mom, still in sac, umbilical still attached... ripped open the sac and all I could hear was gurgling noises.*


I was just re-reading this and found this statement you made. You KNOW you probably saved this little girl's life. There is no guarantee that this wee one would have gotten out of the sack in time! YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2013)

Only Heidi's barn has naked men and willyless colts. ROFL kinda sad your cam isn't running ( wicked grin) hurry up with these photos !


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Just came in from Letting holly and Sneeker charge around and eat some real grass...little Sneeker is such a character and Holly is so laid back( she was like this from the sec. I saw her baby )...its such a joy. I can do anything with that baby.Then I go over to the witches stall and Peanut is standing there stirring her cauldron, ears back getting ready to send the flying monkeys after me if I just opened her castle door. Jeepers Creepers... I was hoping if I spilled some water on her she'd melt....didnt happen!!

I dont know if I saved her life but the witches one loud kick of her castle walll sure made me wonder....but I still wasnt in a hurry......really strange thing is this is the first night I closed Nicks door and made them sleep in their own beds. I just hope poor Peanut wasnt in labor too long...cant believe I didnt notice something/anything 60 minutes before when I went out. Well my eyes are closing and I need to lay down for a few minutes..remind me to ask u about water/lungs and still having umbilical cord attached later... break it then hold them upside down or try to do it while still attached ..im confused ..might help someone.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 11, 2013)

Can't answer questions, I will leave that for the experts. Congratulations on your new filly! can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Letting baby stay with back legs inside momma with the umbilical cord still attached is just perfect. It allows the last of the blood to flow into baby. The key is to tear open the front of the bag covering baby's face, which you did. So, you did just fine.

Baby, in my opinion, wouldn't have gotten out of the sack, as she had already inhaled some of the fluid inside the sack, so would have drowned or suffocated without your help, Heidi. So, yes, you're quick thinking saved that little girl!

Once Peanut got up and snapped the umibical cord, yes, you could have held baby upside down and let gravity help pull the fluid from her nostrils. But what you did was just fine, and baby is doing great!

Sleep well!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Thanks..the wheezing and knowing there was water in there is why I called...just wasnt sure if i was getting it all out...I was petrified.

When vet left last night he suggested baby stay in stall for about 48 hrs and the very least the first day b/c his legs were still not really under him, pasterns were up but his hind legs were still pretty weak and cow hocky looking. This vet hasnt been out here in a while and I dont think he realized I had a smaller paddock just for the youngsters so I did let them out today. I have heard both ways..keep them rested ( vets ) and let them get out and stretch ( Anna ) this is the one time I went with the forum Aunties and Im glad I did!! She wasnt as "kicky and charging around" as Cam was on his first day but i think it was good for her. Just wish the witchy PNut would lighten up and stop pushing him away. She will not let him off her shoulder or out of the crook of her neck....Very Very protective. I will let them out in the pasture or halter on PNut for a walk around the grass to graze a couple more times today and tomorrow then her legs should be should be good to go. Looks like it might rain..I worry more about the heat than anything else.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

I'm a FIRM believer that baby should be walking around on those legs -- it will help immensely getting strength in them and getting baby up on the feet. Had one here one time who's knees bent completely backward when standing. Put him right out in the small paddock with his momma only. Since it was just her and her baby, she let him wander a bit and in 2 days you didn't know he even had a problem. Exercising them gently is what they need IMO.

I'd take Peanut for a walk and perhaps getting her mind on her stomach will help lessen her protectiveness. Once the "newness" wears off, I'll be she'll be just fine. That protective nature teaches baby to obey momma -- which is the most important thing -- as nothing is more important than baby KNOWING that when momma calls they better "high-tail-it" back to momma. I just love it when they do what momma says!


----------



## targetsmom (May 11, 2013)

Congrats on your new filly. Your stories make our foaling season seem boring, except I did find a mare standing up at lunchtime with the foal half out. She was on cam and wearing an alarm and the only one who noticed what was going on was her yearling colt (thank goodness!). Can't wait to see pics of your willyless colt.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Mary did that happen this year...goodness I'd a died seeing that. I had so much fun here ( well we didnt have a foaling thread ) during my first...laugh, boy did we laugh. I am so bummed out that my little foaling season was over before it started this year....I was so looking forward to the camera again. Cant complain 2 healthy babies here and still enjoy the other foaling threads!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

It sounds as though everything is going famously for the new baby Heidi - by the way you must stop calling it a HIM (check your posts!), thought you said there was no willie. LOL!!

You did exactly the right thing as soon as you found Peanut had foaled, plus the letting them out straight away instead of waiting days certainly seems to have worked - remember how crazy Peanut went last year with all her rushing about tiring poor Cam out! The little GIRL'S legs will soon strengthen up with a few days of outside time - hope the weather hold up for you. Naughty Miss Peanut or should I say Princess Peanut, she surely is a protective Momma. LOL!!

Cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Anna,

Im so enjoying this little Filly play hide and seek this morning with PNut. Momma just wants to enjoy her hay and this little one wont let her( I swear I saw her stick her tongue out at Momma as she went charging past he...ha ha you cant catch her ) ...running all around and poor PNut. Its all pretty remarkable the change these foals make in just 24 hours.

PNuts baby still unnamed!! hint hint


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

Well we really need some good pictures before we can suggest any names! Hint hint!! LOL!!


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

There better be some pictures coming from hubby's office tomorrow! Or NO NAMES will be coming to help you from the Aunties! LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

I have pics


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

WELL GET THEM POSTED GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

Lookey lookey at this little angel


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

I've got more!!!!!!!




Look how tiny. The feed dishes are only 13" off the floor and she can walk right under them!!




I think she should be named "Delicate Delight" !!! This one's my favorite!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Renee for posting them, I will send a few more in a bit thank you sooo much. Been a little hectic around here moving horses around to all get equal playing outside time and also getting them all out on the yard for a bit to eat some grass.I sure wish I had some of the grass that I see in other peoples photos....yes the grass IS greener on the other side!!

The middle pic is not very clear but its cute b/c she just wanted PNut to get up so she could have her first drink!!


----------



## amystours (May 13, 2013)

Omgoodness!!! I've sworn off breeding or getting another pregnant mare because of the stress, but pics like this *almost* make me change my mind!!


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Well, keep 'em coming Heidi!!! We're growing our baby list for next year!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2013)

Hi Diane, thank you too!! you are wonderful. Skiff just told me the feed dishes are a little higher than 13 in....oopppss most likely hung at 16. But she is a little pipsqueek. Shes just so much smaller than Sneeker it will be a bit before I can get the 2 together. Her legs are much better today but I think she will always toe out some in the back..who knows. Heading out to give them their last run on the good grass but will try to get more pictures in a bit, Thank you


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

I've had several foals born at 16" and they are such a delight! This little one is sooooooo feminine!

Her legs will be just fine with exercise, and your farrier can do a little corrective work as she grows to keep those little legs straight. A good farrier can help these little ones grow straight and strong!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

Oh she is just so precious



I really am mad at you girls for dropping them so fast though, I was soooo looking forward to seeing your antics


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Here's one of the cute little boy, Sneeker!!!




I tried to upload the cute little video but it wouldn't let me. I'm sending it to Renee, so maybe she can do it.


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2013)

You can send it to me if you like Diane, I'll post it up as Renee will be in sleepy land right now





OH MY GOSH!!!!! talk about complete opposite from last foaling for Heidi, lol go from months of watching and waiting to not even being able to watch a day LOL





they are both absoloutley gorgeous! and could be twins! soooo cute! love your new little ones! thanks for the piccies!







LittleRibbie said:


> Thanks..the wheezing and knowing there was water in there is why I called...just wasnt sure if i was getting it all out...I was petrified.
> 
> When vet left last night he suggested baby stay in stall for about 48 hrs and the very least the first day b/c his legs were still not really under him, pasterns were up but his hind legs were still pretty weak and cow hocky looking. This vet hasnt been out here in a while and I dont think he realized I had a smaller paddock just for the youngsters so I did let them out today. I have heard both ways..keep them rested ( vets ) and let them get out and stretch ( Anna ) this is the one time I went with the forum Aunties and Im glad I did!! She wasnt as "kicky and charging around" as Cam was on his first day but i think it was good for her. Just wish the witchy PNut would lighten up and stop pushing him away. She will not let him off her shoulder or out of the crook of her neck....Very Very protective. I will let them out in the pasture or halter on PNut for a walk around the grass to graze a couple more times today and tomorrow then her legs should be should be good to go. Looks like it might rain..I worry more about the heat than anything else.


I followed Anna's instructions with Finn as he was quite down on his pasterns (much to my friends disgust let them out.) and his back legs are great now! when I go home for lunch I'll find some pics to show you the difference



I'm sure she will be fine!

gosh they are both sooo mega cute


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Just sent it Cassie.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

How's this for crooked?





Then at 1 week old...look at how long the toes are at only 1 week.




And about a month or so later with a hoof trim and clip...


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2013)

Hi, thanks Diane...hey, there you are Cassie..i was wondering where u were!! You know I too am missing the fun we had but catching up with all the new mares has been fun too. I honestly think it was less stressful w/Cam...we were like a family and all so close it was great. Now, we are still close but there were no cameras to help. Just wham bam thank you...help!!!

Im exhausted from changing pastures al day and friends invited me over for a little get together which I kept saying no no no finally hubby insisted so I went...he promised to kkep an eye on horses b/c I didnt want them over heating. good thing I went, the party was for me..a little baby shower...so nice of them...even had a little wine. Have an 8 oclock teeth cleaning in the am so im going to go get under the covers. thank you again and Cassie, if you can post it...wonderful but please dont worry...i think its a total of 4 sec...wasnt even aware what i was doing.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2013)

Thankscassie...boy that didnt take long to correct itself...thanks...he reminds me of Dianes little one...do we have a recent pic of little finn


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2013)

Oh my word...can you tell Im tired....I thought that was Finn...I wasnt paying attention... Cassie mentioned photos and I thought....no wonder it looks like "Dianes little one"...pulling pillow over my head now!!


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2013)

haha that little foal does look alot like Finn LOL just darker

I'm going home for lunch (so over work today :/) I'll put the pics up then for you






here is the video so cute! http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/cassie_king1/media/20130513_162935_zps829564b7.mp4.html

thats nice they threw you a baby shower... am I guessing correctly that the baby shower was for your new little filly and colt?





yes I know I dissapeared for a few days sorry... we just got all new printers at work, and I have spent the last three work days installing 12 new printers across our two stores and making sure the computers are working correctly... on top of that my work emails haven't been working (finally got that fixed today... phew) I have till the end of this month to finish my course so been madly doing that, 1 more subject to go... also getting Suzie ready for the show this coming weekend and to top it all off my stock horse Smartie gave us a big scare yesterday afternoon :/ we are so very lucky. I'll tell the story more when I go home for lunch another 15 minutes



hopefully things will start settling down soon... lol


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting Cassie as you said I was fast asleep. lol

Great video Heidi, now we know you can take them how about a longer one



just email it to Cassie or I and we will upload it for you





Here is another pic od Holly's colt


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

here is the pic of Finn when he was a new born...







5 months later








gorgeous pic thanks Renee!

Heidi in case you don't have my email anymore its [email protected]


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2013)

Finn is just too darn cute!! Thanks Renee, I love that picture with Skiff..he loves to scatch the babies hinies!

I know this is a foaling thread but seeing as your all are Cams aunts...quick question about him. Hes only a month shy of 2. Do you think its safe train him yet for just light lunging. ( 15 min walk trot , a couple times a day ) Of course first few days will just be a walk until he gets the idea with a few standing stll thrown in for good measure! .My round pen is only 50ft. so the circle might be too small (tight) for one this young. your thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

New pics from Heidi



The first one is Sneeker then we have little Miss Noname










As to your question on Cam, I personally wouldn't lunge him in a small area yet. He is still young and growing so I would keep it to in hand work in a straight line but that is just how I do it. They get a bit carried away on the lunge line when they are learning and you wouldn't want him to take of like a looney putting stress on his shoulder and tendons. I am interested to hear what the others think though


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Renee, Im thinking you are right...perhaps if my round pen were bigger and he wouldnt be running in such tight turns we still have lots of other things we can work on. Again, thanks for your honest opinions. 1stpicture of course is holly and sneeker the 2nd 2 are Lady ( barn name...dont know name yet ) shes filling out quickly and doesnt seem as frail as she did...she doesnt have a snip on her nose like sneeker does but all else is pretty close. Just found out that nick's ( true black pinto ) is a red/sorrel roan pinto and so is hollys Mom..perhaps those genes wanted to visit...no roaning though. Her legs have inproved a million times..still have some toe out going on but my understanding is many foals do. like Diane mentioned a little farrier work will help.....hes due out in a week and 1/2 so Im sure he'll be fine till then. Could you refresh my memory..foal heat?...will that cause baby loose stools and what do I need to keep an eye out for as far as baby health during that time. Neither mare will be breeding next year. thanks


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 15, 2013)

The pictures are sooo adorable!


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

I agree with you Renee and would avoid any lunge line work until later this year or even next.

Love the recent pics Heidi - yes they do make a great pair dont they, very cute too!





Did you by any chance give your girls a dose of ivermectin wormer soon after they foaled? If so then it is possible that the babies will cope with the Momma's foaling heat without too much trouble. If not and they do get the scours, then just keeping them clean plus a little vaseline smeared on their little behinds will keep them from getting sore.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Yes Heidi, did you worm the mum's within 12 hours of foaling? If so the foals shouldn't have a problem with the first heat. If not as Anna said get your vaseline ready


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

You could always call her Snipless


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 15, 2013)

Thanks you Anna...didnt remember the dates but did remember worming ( i was in such a frenzy seeing hollys baby up and out and staring at me I didnt remember until someone was reminded on another thread ) BUT I did not use Ivermectin..I used Safe Guard...should I now give them a small dose of Ivermectin...oh cripes!!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Meet Daddy Nick









I think only Ivermectin is the treatment that kills migrating larvae in the mammary tissues of the mare, thus removing the immediate source of infection for the foal but Diane or Anna will confirm.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 15, 2013)

Looks like Im off to T. supply to get some ivermectin just in case diane or Anna tells me its safe to worm again, thank you. Im sorry to be keeping you awake..shouldnt you be sleeping


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

No it is only 8.00pm here so not bedtime yet


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

Heidi, dont bother with the extra worming - it does have to be ivermectin and it has to be given within 12 hours of foaling. As you used Safeguard, you really shouldn't be worming with something else so soon - I would just worm them as usual according to your normal programme when the time comes. You can use the safeguard (or the remains of it) for the babies once they get to 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Heidi I think you can come up with a better name, Lady is far too normal to be in your barn. Lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Anna...Im not feeling anything as far as names go, Renee...jeepers I havent even felt the baby yet...PNut is such a bratty girl. Actually I have held PN and MADE her let me touch the baby and shes getting better but nothing like Holly


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Yes we all know Peanut the Princess, don't worry she will be begging you to babysit in a week


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

She sure will! Have you sat out in the pasture with them? I'll bet baby will be quite inquisitive and Pnut will learn to let loose a bit!

I wouldn't work Cam yet either. I realize I hadn't answered before - DUH! Since he's still growing, when you do start working him don't do it every day, just like every other day -- to give you a chance to see if he's gotten any soreness after his exercise. You don't want to stress the joints -- especially when they are doing their turns, so by giving him a day in between, you can clearly see if he's "over done" something.

LOVE the new pictures!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 16, 2013)

We worked Cam on just some easy fun things yesterday and I will wait a bit before doing any lunge work, thanks..Taking a day off in between sounds like a great plan too. I do put PN on a longer lead line a couple times a day and take them both for grazing walks. She is better and now lets "baby" run off and be silly where as before she would go balistic if she was 2 feet away. Baby has visited sneeker and hollly over the fence and PN is getting a little more relaxed each time. The babies are so different in size but so much alike in color. Sneeker has been enjoying his newly dicovered hobby which is piggy back riding holly LOL..such characters!


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

We don't believe you unless you have pics to prove it


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 23, 2013)

How much is too much mineral block. Un named loves to lick mineral block...will lick for 15 min straight unless I pick it up. She hasn't gotten to much bigger but is really filling out and no longer a frail looking, wind will take her bye bye, little filly that she was a week ago. She has her own little food dish,tries to eat hay and grass, drinks from mom plenty and occasionally plays in the water bucket. All normal except for the mineral block addiction.

Sneeker is completely a different character.....hes so bonded with people and prefers us to Holly...hes such a terror..bite, want scratchies, charge and head butt...just all boy. He is the one that would be a handful if not gelded...much unlike Cam who was always pretty laid back. Don't get me wrong I love sneekers personality...he's awesome!! The 2 have only met thru the fence but we plan on haltering both moms today and take them for a stroll around the yards and see the interaction between them. The size difference is a little disturbing and the fact that he is so rough...just not sure if she could handle him for any length of time...who knows..maybe he will end up being the sissy one once he gets with her LOL. As long as both moms are o.k maybe supervised outtings together for an hour, couple times a day would be fine.

Lots of chores to do today but will try to get a couple pictures of them side by side so you can see.

Any way...what do you suggest about the mineral block...want to add....both have really come up nice on pasterns...farrier will be out next week to do the others so I'll wait till then for a little file on toes.

thanks for you suggestions

BTW Diane...do we get to see pictures of the family rental this year...you always pick some pretty relaxing spots!!


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2013)

Too much salt or mineral block can cause the runs in foals (I know for sure salt can, not 100% certain on mineral blocks). I don't know what constitutes too much. What kind of mineral block? Is it like Purina's 12:12 block? (likely that would be ok) But, if its a mostly salt block with minerals added, then that would likely cause the runs. Hopefully someone else has a better answer for you.


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

I'm with you Chanda. If it's Purina's 12:12 -- it's probably okay and will feed the cravings and keep her from nibbling things she shouldn't. But if its just a mineral salt lick -- I think I'd limit it's time in the pasture if she's out all the time.


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2013)

Welcome back stranger



I would remove it or put it up high for a while as too much could upset her little tummy. I wouldn't worry about her being smaller than Sneeker, I am betting she will kick butt when and if needed. Boys can be over powering but the girls know how to keep them in line


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 23, 2013)

renee, that's what Im thinking....someone will keep sneeker in line!!

Thanks for your help...it is the purina 12 12....she doesn't seem to mess with the plain white one.

I have been a bit of a stranger the last week, I was busy cleaning up the snack bars ( closed them for the season end of april )but w/surprise foals I hadn't been down there to do the main cleaning...yuck...all finished now so Im just on horse duty till Oct. with just a few catering events thrown it to pay some bills.


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

I have new pics from Heidi but for some strange reason Lil B is not letting me upload



I will try again soon.


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Still not working but I think it might be my darn computer as it did some weird update last night



Anyway I have uploaded them via photobucket.

Here we have Heidi's babies




First we have Sneeker and Noname, we really need to help Heidi find a name for this little Princess









then we have Noname









then we have Cam









Cam has really grown up and is a really funky colour, he looks almost buckskin


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful babies -- all 3!!

Looks like Cam is going to grey out like Peanut -- and wind up a "flea-bit" grey, which are so beautiful in the Arabian world (and miniature world too!!)


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2013)

Thank you Renee for posting these for me. I must say, I am rather smitten with all three. All of them are so different.

Diane, you really think Cam may gray out? gosh I hope not...I don't love love his color but I prefer it over gray!! I do like his tippy little ears and conformation wise he's good...nothing that really stands out as major faults and I think he would be fine showing in just small shows but Ive always thought that solid plain color horses better be pretty darn perfect and flashy in the bigger show rings in order to catch the judges eye...I know if I were a judge I'd be looking at spots and color patterns ...maybe not the right thing but that's me!

I cant remember if I asked you , but has anyone ever had a mare that is just really mean to another foal...have you ever heard of one actually kick at or bite another youngster...this is about our darling PNut...she gets made when Sneeker even comes to the fence w/o holly....ears back, mouth open, turns her behind. Im petrified putting them together. Walks are so so, as long as the brave Sneeker doesn't get to close to PNut or no name.


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Yeah my mare Odette was top dog and didn't allow any one near her babies at first. Last year I had to keep her separate for nearly a month cos Britt's foal was older and over friendly ( plus he was stupid. Lol) he just kept trying to play with Arthur (Odette's foal) and she would bite and kick him. Just introduce them slowly, hold Peanut on a lead for a bit each day so the babies can play and she will come round.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Renee..Odette sounds very much like PNut...another week on the lead line will just have to be the way it is and play it by ear after that. Im constantly having to switch pastures, open and lock gates in order to give everyone grass and play time in the bigger pastures. It would be so much easier if they would all just be friends!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2013)

Oh the babies are looking fabulous Heidi - you really must give poor Noname a proper name, even a pet one will do!





But that Cam is just gorgeous, such a handsome fella bless him. Would love to see a few more pics of him sometime soon.





Sorry Diane, but I dont see him changing colour - what colour was his sire Heidi (can't remember!)?


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Still not working but I think it might be my darn computer as it did some weird update last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was cruising the pictures and when I came across the pics of miss noname and "Scarlet" popped into my head.


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Wasn't Nick his dad? This is Nick


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2013)

Yes, that's nick...hes a true black but no one ever told his mane and forelock LOL...I need to get the black dye out I suppose!. I hope your right Anna, I don't want Cam to gray out...he is looking good IMO and hes just a good kid too!! Always happy and sort of a go with the flow kinda horse!! I think nick gave him some nice genes!!

Im really liking Scarlet..easy to say......I think you nailed it...everyone meet Scarlet!!! Thank you!!!


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

I was looking at this picture of him, and thinking maybe he's greying because of the muzzle being so grey looking with such strange loss of the bay color, and it looks like the start of grey around his eyes. But it could just be Pangare ( the modifier that acts by lightening certain portions of a horse's coat, usually the muzzle, the belly, the inner forearms and thighs, and sometimes even the chest or around the eyes). When it acts on a chestnut coat, the horse usually will have a flaxen mane and tail. It can act on any color, and varies in intensity. But because I didn't see his mane/tail looking like they are going flaxen, I was thinking maybe he is greying very slowly.

He's gorgeous no matter what!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2013)

I see where you are coming from Diane - never really noticed his muzzle and his eyes, just looking at his gorgeous little head!! Here in the UK our Exmoor ponies are usually bay but all have that colour round their muzzles/eyes, we say they have 'mealy' muzzles as they look as though they have just pulled their faces out of the oatmeal sack!!


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

LOL!! Exactly!

Probably just the Pangare at work! Okay Heidi -- please don't shoot me.

But you'd BETTER post that email you sent me -- or I WILL!!! I'm still laughing!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2013)

Oh silly boy...doing the ole' oatmeal sack game again LOL. He does have a very light belly and under forearm lightness peeking thru..but I hope he stays dark. gosh I got a couple cute emails this week...I guess I have to go see which one I sent you...but by all means share what ever you like..think I sent a cute one to renee as well!


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Lol you did indeed




Heidi can we have a side shot of Cam please, I think you are right about the pangare Diane.

I love the name Scarlet for her



Well done Chandra


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2013)

Yes, will try to get some before dark. Cam has very little hair around his eyes and muzzle area...its almost just his dark skin that you see..he is not facial clipped...just doesn't seem to grow much in that area


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Can you take a side shot of his whole body so we can see the shading around his legs


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

OMG! I'm still laughing about this one:

Buying a Bathing Suit​
_When I was a child in the 1950s the bathing suit for the mature_​

_figure was-boned, trussed and reinforced, not so much sewn as_​_engineered. They were built to hold back and uplift, and they did a good job._​​_Today's stretch fabrics are designed for the prepubescent girl with a figure carved from a potato chip._​​_The mature woman has a choice: she can either go up front to the_​_maternity department and try on a floral suit with a skirt, coming_​_away looking like a hippopotamus that escaped from Disney's Fantasia,_​_or she can wander around every run-of-the-mill department store_​_trying to make a sensible choice from what amounts to a designer_​_range of fluorescent rubber bands._​​_What choice did I have? I wandered around, made my sensible choice_​_and entered the chamber of horrors known as the fitting room. _​_The first thing I noticed was the extraordinary tensile strength of the stretch material. _​_The Lycra used in bathing costumes was developed, I_​_believe, by NASA to launch small rockets from a slingshot, which_​_gives the added bonus that if you manage to actually lever yourself_​_into one, you would be protected from shark attacks. Any shark taking_​_a swipe at your passing midriff would immediately suffer whiplash._​​_I fought my way into the bathing suit, but as I twanged the shoulder_​_strap in place I gasped in horror, my boobs had disappeared!_​_Eventually, I found one boob cowering under my left armpit. It took a_​_while to find the other. At last I located it flattened beside my seventh rib._​​_The problem is that modern bathing suits have no bra cups. _​_The mature woman is now meant to wear her boobs spread across her chest like a speed bump. _​_I realigned my speed bump and lurched toward the mirror to take a full view assessment._​_The bathing suit fit all right, but unfortunately it only fitted_​_those bits of me willing to stay inside it. The rest of me oozed out_​_rebelliously from top, bottom and sides. I looked like a lump of_​_Playdoh wearing undersized cling wrap._​​_As I tried to work out where all those extra bits had come from, the_​_prepubescent sales girl popped her head through the curtain, "Oh,_​_there you are," she said, admiring the bathing suit._​_I replied that I wasn't so sure and asked what else she had to show me. _​_I tried on a cream crinkled one that made me look like a lump of_​_masking tape, and a floral two-piece that gave the appearance of an_​_oversized napkin in a serving ring._​​_I struggled into a pair of leopard-skin bathers with ragged frills_​_and came out looking like Tarzan's Jane, pregnant with triplets and having a rough day._​_I tried on a black number with a midriff fringe and looked like a jellyfish in mourning._​_I tried on a bright pink pair with such a high cut leg I thought I would have to wax my eyebrows to wear them._​​_Finally, I found a suit that fit, it was a two-piece affair with a shorts-style bottom and a loose blouse-type top. _​_It was cheap, comfortable, and bulge-friendly, so I bought it. _​_My ridiculous search had a successful outcome, I figured._​​_When I got it home, I found a label that read, " Material might become transparent in water."_​_So, if you happen to be on the beach or near any other body of water this year and I'm there too, _​_I'll be the one in cut-off jeans and a T-shirt!_​​_You'd better be laughing or rolling on the floor by this time. Life_​_isn't about how to survive the storm, but how to dance in the rain,_​_with or without a stylish bathing suit!_​​_You can't change the past, but you can ruin the present by worrying over the future. _​_Be the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor each morning_​_the devil says ~~ "Oh Crap, She's up!"_​


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Hilarious, the jelly fish in mourning would be me. Lol


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> Im really liking Scarlet..easy to say......I think you nailed it...everyone meet Scarlet!!! Thank you!!!


Glad you like it. I really don't know why, but that's what popped into my head when I saw her. Glad I can help you name yours, cause I usually need advice when its time to name mine.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2013)

Heidi is on a roll now with the pics








First we have Cam:






Then we have little Scarlet.




Then we have the stunning Sneeker wearing his new haircut.Great job Heidi


----------



## AnnaC (May 25, 2013)

Diane, that is just too funny - thanks for the morning laugh! LOL!!

Those pics of the handsome Cam show perfect Exmoor colouring - are you sure Nick was the Daddy????





That Sneeker is also a handsome little fella - bet he feels cooler with that new shave. And well done Chanda - Scarlet is just perfect for that gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2013)

I was thinking the same too Anna but I know nothing about colours, Diane is it normal to get a Pangare bay from a black and a grey horse?

Nick seems to throw sorrel pinto's just like my Eagle did and he is a black pinto too.

Heidi don't worry about the red mane and tail, my Eagle was always sun tanned


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 25, 2013)

There's the little man Eagle in his patriotic halter...hes so darn cute!

Skiff has me doing a catering event today and this will be the first day Im leaving babies out w/moms...Im a little worried. double check gates, lots extra hay and water, leaving stall doors open and they can go in stall for shade and fans. Even as I type Im wondering if I should just stall them (7 hrs. ) b/c I know Im going to worry all day....something is going to happen.. Oh crud....I hate this!!

No chance that Nick is not Cams daddy...unless the neighbors goat came over to visit one afternoon....come to think of it Cam will eat just about anything...and we have been known to butt heads on occasion!

Now about the lovely clip job...it will be finished tomorrow I hope but Sneeker is pretty dark under it all...doesn't have that pretty red...Im thinking that will perhaps get a lot darker and maybe bay coloring. For the love of god..I will never figure out these color genes, they are so confusing!!

Well Ive got to go get ready and check horses one last time...please pray that when I get home all will be safe

Thank you again for posting the pictures for me!!


----------



## chandab (May 25, 2013)

Eagle said:


> I was thinking the same too Anna but I know nothing about colours, Diane is it normal to get a Pangare bay from a black and a grey horse?


A true grey could hide the pangare, once the horse goes gray you don't see any modifiers except the grey. so unless you know what color the grey was before it went grey, you have no idea what colors they may hide (testing can tell you some, but not all those extras like pangare, sooty, flaxen, etc).


----------



##  (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Chanda, and right you are!


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2013)

Heidi you are like a new mum at the end of her maternity leave



Of course they will be fine without you for a few hours so off you go and earn your keep.





You had me in stiches reading about your neighbours goat,


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 25, 2013)

Standing in the hot sun serving prima donnas in their size 4 designer cocktail attire with purses that cost more than all the money I have to my name AND hearing them discuss things like how their maid was 2 hours late and the pool man drank all their soda........I think that's worth at least 20 bales of good hay right there!!.........I have a couple horses that need teeth done so I guess I have to put on my big girl panties, suck it up and help again on Monday....Please don't let it be the same type of group!!!

Renee, you were right, the horses did just fine w/o me today.....except both babies have very dirty noses b/c of the sun block I put on them before I left (both have pink/white noses so I worry they will burn )....now they will have tan lines LOL

The only mishap...and it was most likely Smores....left the hose running when he was filling up the big tub this AM....because I would never do such a thing LOL and now we have a small lake in the middle of the pasture...but...its not a pasture really...so basically what we now have it a giant mud hole for them to wollow in like pigs!! Lovely mess!! Luckily by am it should all be gone as its pretty dry around here...And how was your day?

Chandra...when I first got PNut...I think I was told she was always gray ( she used to be more gray...now shes white )


----------



## chandab (May 25, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> Chandra...when I first got PNut...I think I was told she was always gray ( she used to be more gray...now shes white )


If that's the case, she could be a silver dapple/black that also has grey; they tend to go white quite quickly. Hard to say without testing.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Chandra..I wish I knew more about her but I don't and previous owner has passed away.


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Sorry you had to put up with them woman moaning about their 

 some people seem to live in a completely different world than us.





Thanks for the new pics


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

Happy Memorial Day to all our Service Men and Women and their Families

I hope everyone has a great day planned!!

Thank you Renee for posting the pics...sneeker is so curious about little Scarlet but once her makes his move he really has no class...he's like a bull in a little china shop...wish he would go alittle slower with her!!

Diane, if you speak with your daughter today please thank her for her service!!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 27, 2013)

I love the photos!! Know what you mean about the prima donnas and their maids. Ugh! I love to read your posts. Have you ever thought about becoming a writer???


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

Can't believe I didn't see your thread! Kind of shows how busy this forum is now (or how much of a scatterbrained loony I can be, but let's go with the first option!)

Love your babies, what darlings! Must be some sneaky red genes hiding in your group but what a surprise!


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Heidi, I will tell her!

The pictures are just so cute!! Adorable !


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Heidi can you change your title to Heidi's babies or something




it would make it easier for people to find you.


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

_SSSssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......don't tell her and let's see if she catches on......................a little "topic" moderation!! LOL_


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Heheee there really wasn't much hope otherwise. Sssshhhhhh


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

What, my dears, are you trying to tell me!!!

Im attempting to make up for lost time....not being on MS for 2 mos. waiting and waiting..well this year I gave you all a bit of a holiday....I don't want you to forget about me again!! And your all expected to stay on your toes...or hooves what ever the case may be!


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

LOL!! You two!! Has she noticed yet?? It caught me on the hop when i saw it - thought she'd started a new thread, then i saw page 19 and that really flummoxed me "goodness how long have I been off my computer for Heidi's new thread to have reached pg 19 so quickly"!! Dont laugh at me, I've told you often enough that the old brain fails me at times. LOL!!

Love the pics Heidi - great to see them together!





Keep the pics coming please! Oh and good luck with the next catering session!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

I think I should have put the Dunce Hat on....I most likely left it at Brees thread!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

Oooooop's I see Heidi noticed - golly I am slow with my posts tonight!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

Renee my love....I hope this helps!!

Sorry Diane...I know your the boss of this board but I had to do it....I promise I'll play nice again later LOL


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

LOL!! What are you up to Heidi!! Now you are really confusing me!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Heheee you looney, You better sort that out before Diane gets back. Lol

Thanks for the giggle, I needed cheering up. I am off to the lawyers tomorrow to talk to ex and his lawyer. Wish me luck!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

Oh geeze..if I keep posting like this we may get more complaints like 2 years ago and have to start a whole new section of threads. What ever could we call it..."Call Us Crazy Maybe"....?


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Speak for yourself

ROFL


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> I think I should have put the Dunce Hat on....I most likely left it at Brees thread!!


Only if it's covered in pretty fancy things!



LittleRibbie said:


> Oh geeze..if I keep posting like this we may get more complaints like 2 years ago and have to start a whole new section of threads. What ever could we call it..."Call Us Crazy Maybe"....?


Not likely, we'll fortify our position and fight them off!

Besides it's the foal thread, we'll just blame the sleep deprivation for our actions


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

I like your thinking Bree!!!


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

Okay -- I got confused coming back. I like the sleep deprivation reasoning!


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

And think the effects of sleep deprivation last for the foals whole life


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

Heidi change that title you bad girl



Bree I am right by your side



bring it on


----------



## Wings (May 28, 2013)

If we survived our mares we can take ANYTHING!!!


----------



## cassie (May 29, 2013)

ok I'm so confused I missed everything LOL I hope everything went well, or goes well with the lawyers and things start to go back to normal for you



praying for you!


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Cassie, it didn't go well at all



I barely slept last night and now it is 7.20am and I feel terrible. (Thud)

I asked Heidi to change her title from "colt and filly" and this is what ahe did. ROFL


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Shhhhhh......


----------



## JAX (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Wicked laugh!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

Sorry about ruffled feathers ..had a small dilemma here yesterday and didn't get a chance to come on and change topic.

Renee I wish we had better news from you about your visit to lawyers yesterday..so crappy for you. Get some rest and I hope you feel better


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

His lawyer thinks I should give him some money ROFL what is wrong with these people!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

typical......it will only go in the lawyers pocket.anyway!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 29, 2013)

Renee, just wanted to say I'm so sorry about your troubles. Heidi, I still think you need to write a book.


----------



## cassie (May 29, 2013)

Renee I'm so sorry that it didn't go well with the lawyers yesterday, nasty people (sorry to anyone on here who is a lawyer... I'm sure your'e not nasty



)

next time you see them you should say that you don't need to pay any money as the Aunties on the mini horse forum said you didn't have to, and that they should give you money so you can buy some land and get all your gorgeous mini's back



(think that will work?



better not say that actually LOL might get in trouble



)


----------



## Wings (May 29, 2013)

Hugs Renee


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Cassie, you made me giggle





Thanks to you all for your kind words, I would be lost without you girls. Hugs


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Just stunning!




Anna look at the tail



Did we bully her a little last year


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 30, 2013)

Oh no..anything but the dreaded tail topic..please. LOL...lookie here ladies ( renee, your included hee hee ) As you can see PNuts tail is dirty, nasty and maybe a wee bit long. It needs a good bath for sure. Poor PNut had to give birth with that mess hanging loose and not wrapped BUT...I did just trim it about a month ago. And little PNut did not let me know she was ready to foal till the last minute. But looking at this pic. that Miss Renee so graciously posted for me...the tail is the least of my worries....look at that dang Mohawk....and those gross fetlock hairs...it sure looks like someone needs to get off the computer and tidy up a particular mamma before any more photos are taken.


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

LOL!! I remember the tail topic!! Heidi, apart from nibbling a little more off that tail, I would leave her well alone! To me she looks happy, relaxed, calm and VERY BEAUTIFUL!! That is a lovely picture of them both.


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

I too think she looks like a lovely, happy new mum. Hey you should see my hairy legs



If I ever find a new man someone will have to call the forestry commission to get permission to chop down those trees


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 30, 2013)

Thank you Anna..i do love them both to pieces!! Renee I feel the same way with my legs.....but its those darn chin hairs that keep popping up on me that really need to go!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 30, 2013)

So adorable!! Love them both. And I'll trade you mustache hairs for chin hairs


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

Or at my age you get both!



Haven't had estrogen in my system for several decades -- body probably wouldn't know what it was anymore!

I'd only trim her tail to just above the ground, and leave that gorgeous momma alone -- she looks wonderful and absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2013)

Lovely pic, she is such a wonderful mare!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 30, 2013)

Chin hairs, legs logs and moustache hairs.....we are all aging so gracefully!!

By the way...I know foals eating momma poop is normal but I don't remember cam eating it for more than a couple days. I have noticed Scarlet still eating Mammas poo...is it normal to be still eating it (she's about 2 weeks )and if not is there something in her diet that Im missing and she's needing? Thanks


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

She's just taking care of her gut -- so don't worry. She's such a teeny feminine little thing she's taking her sweet time. Such a delightful little girl!


----------



## cassie (May 31, 2013)

hahaha you girls crack me up!!

Peanut looks absoloutley gorgeous! and I wouldn't stress about her tail... you haven't seen Penny's!! LOL I just chopped 2 inches off it a month ago and its already trailing in the dirt! shhh don't tell Anna! lol

Renee I'm glad I could make you giggle, that was the point of the post. I hope you get through all this horrible stuff really soon as you don't deserve it! hugs sending your way my friend!


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2013)

Heidi I was very impressed with Peanuts tail




I think she looks fab!

Poop eating is no problem as Diane has said.

Can I post some of the other pics too Heidi?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 31, 2013)

Of course ...I just feel guilty always having you post for me but if you don't mind that would be great. Thank you

All righty then....more poop muffins for Scarlet it will be....gross little girl she is!!


----------



## Wings (May 31, 2013)

cassie said:


> hahaha you girls crack me up!!
> 
> Peanut looks absoloutley gorgeous! and I wouldn't stress about her tail... you haven't seen Penny's!! LOL I just chopped 2 inches off it a month ago and its already trailing in the dirt! shhh don't tell Anna! lol
> 
> Renee I'm glad I could make you giggle, that was the point of the post. I hope you get through all this horrible stuff really soon as you don't deserve it! hugs sending your way my friend!


I didn't do my traditional big groom before turning the mares out... now tails are dragging and Rivain has dreadlocks... and she won't let me take them out.

Don't tell on me!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you Bree....but you and Anna have excuses....I don't have as many chips as you all do!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2013)

Now stop all this talking about scruffy animals with tangled manes and tails and SEND SOME PICS TO RENEE!! Pronto please!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 3, 2013)

ok Anna, here you go





https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=dc7a3f44b6c2b6b5&id=DC7A3F44B6C2B6B5%21111&path=/Emailing%20100%5E_3571%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3572%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3573%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3574%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3575%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3576%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3577%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3580%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3581%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3582%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3583%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3584%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3585%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3586%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3587%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3588%20%5E52%5E6%5EJ%20100%5E_3589%20%5E52%5E6&Bsrc=Photomail&Bpub=SDX.Photos&authkey=!AL7cYuORUiTvXCc


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 3, 2013)

Good lord my friend how the heck did you ever manage to get all those on here.....thank you very much... that must have taken forever.


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

That was an AMAZING photo array! Lovely little girl, beautiful mama. I feel as though I'm overloading when I put up 4 pictures!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 3, 2013)

Evelyn...My friends visited last week and were kind enough to take all those pics and send them to me....believe me I could never post all of them...Renee was sweet enough to post them for me knowing the only thing I know about are the little Post It stickers on my fridge and she knows if she doesn't post them for me anna will never get any pictures. Now if I could only find away to move Renee, the boys and her Chips to Florida, I'd be set for life with pictures!!

Doing nothing today....being CEO of Poop Location and Removal Co. here is starting to be quite the job of a lifetime....at the time I applied for this position there was only one pooping machine to care for and Im pretty sure I was the only applicant. The pay was great back then and I had lots of time off. Well the company has grown to 10 machines and in this economy we are doing fairly well. Locating has not been too much of a problem but the removal part of the business is really a lot of back breaking work. Last year I did put an order in for 2 smaller machines and they were delivered a couple weeks ago. The two arrived with no problems..although I hadn't expected them until this month. Im not real good at locating the poops from the smaller machines yet, but I am assuming they are working properly. I have discussed a pay raise from the board of director and after not much thought he believes and still thinks we should have only 1 or 2 machines in the first place and there was no need for the other 8...I tend to disagree. Anyway it looks like there will not be a raise in pay anytime soon but being the great CEO that I am, I will continue to go to to work everyday and give 100% and just hope that someday I will be appreciated more.

I gave all the machines a cup of poop starter and fluids early this am and now Im heading to get my back cracked, I hope my chiropractor doesn't ask me what I do for a living...I think I'll just tell him Im a CEO of a major cooperation. I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are the CEO can't you hire me? We could tell immigration you are adopting me



Tell the Board of Director that 8 poop machines is still much cheaper than the shrink you would need without the therapy received by holding the position of CEO of Poop Location and Removal Co.

No worries about the pics Heidi, they were already downloaded to Skydrive so I just added the link here


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL!! You two are just too much!! Thanks for my daily laugh!!

And thank you for the pictures Renee - they will certainly keep me happy (for a few days!!)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 4, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion that Sneeker is not from here.

now you know I never saw Holly actually give birth and now I believe that he was brought here from aliens that found him rather a PITA. I think they flew over and dropped him in the pasture before quickly heading off and screaming " good ridens, hes gone ..let someone on Earth deal with him"

Its not even noon and Im bleeding on both arms and Im pretty sure my baby finger is broken. Steven Kings dog Cujo would run away screaming if he had to spend 5 minutes with this monster. Im calling Bravo today to see if the would like to do a reality show because those girls from New Jersey have nothing on my little one. Ceasar Milan will be my next call and maybe he can teach him to at least keep all 4 hoofs on the ground. His little mouth and feet are a lot faster than Steven Segall ever was. Im not one give up and when the tough gets tough....well Im armed now with full battle gear and assault weapons. My already bandaged hands are tucked in a couple pot holder mittens, I have armed myself with a 1/2 roll of Bounty double ply paper towels ( these can act as a tourniquet if needed )for a bum swat and a plastic spoon for a quick bop on the nose if it becomes necessary. Don't be afraid...don't be afraid I keep telling myself as I head out to my play date with Sneeker. I am in complete control!! If I don't get back by 3:00 if someone could please call 911 and tell them to follow the music of Rocky blaring from the speakers as Im sure that what Sneeker will be playing while Im battered and bruised laying face down in the mud that Im calling a pasture.Wish me luck please...it was a pleasure knowing ya'll!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 4, 2013)

Rofl Heidi had her butt kicked by a baby. (000hh better stop laughing before I wet my pants)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 4, 2013)

I just want you to know Renee just how warm and fuzzy you make me feel. The compassion, the undying sympathy, the complete understanding you always show is so overwhelming...really with friends like you there really is no need for enemies....you will miss me when Im gone...you and sneeker can dance on my grave!! LOL..stay tuned this saga just may take awhile!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds like the calf story my MIL tells, from before Shayne and I were married. Shayne and his cousin were sent to catch and haul a lame calf (it was three-legged lame and in rough shape); when they finally got home they were both bruised and bloodied, but the calf had been caught (finally).


----------



## Wings (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll go a few rounds with him, just post him over



Actually I'd cheat and stick him in with the geldings, those boys can sort out any uppity colt.... mostly because three of them are complete turds themselves





Those pics are fantastic!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2013)

How are the bruises this morning Heidi (yours of course!) - any new ones yet? LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2013)

oh Heidi, you poor thing! lol I remember Hudson (the little colt that was born at my house ) was a terror! I had so many bruises from him! and he broke the skin a few times.... hope you aren't too battered and bruised :/

stay safe lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 7, 2013)

Hes actually been very good the last few days but Ive really had to be on my toes...Im being much firmer and if he just attempts to play rough I leave him standing there and walk away with no scratchies....he misses the scratchies. Scarlet is just a doll baby and PNut had loosened up a bit too!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2013)

New pics fresh in from the Funny Farm


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 10, 2013)

Love, love, love!!!!!


----------



##  (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG!! I just love the pictures -- but someone should have noted on the thread title to go pee before reading!!!

I just love this one.....


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Renee, it was the first pedi for the kids and they did really well. Little wormy wiggly but Skiff managed to hold on and Tony, the farrier, didn't spit his darn chew anywhere on the property today....that's always a good sign!! Sneeker is really trying hard to be good but does manage to get a bite in when ever he feels the urge and thinks he can get away with it. He's growing like a weed and yet Scarlet isn't getting any taller...just chunkier, I thing she has her moms full figure. Im still only putting 1 horse in at a time with Holly and baby and change it up a couple times a day.....some shes good about... others...not so much. I don't let PNut or Scarlet out w/anyone yet w/o halters on..its a royal PITA but Im truly too chicken. When I let the 2 kids play together Sneeker is really way to hard on Scarlet , running her in circles and chasing and rearing and biting her ...then she runs to PNut who wants to kick the heck out of Sneeker.

So anyway we are still going slow and I just hope that by next week we will have made some progress. They do play from fence lines, its just the mommas that Im not too trusting with at this point.

Diane, I like that pic too...that's just how PNut pushed Scarlet around for the first week...poor lil Scarlet couldn't do a thing w/o moms head up her bum!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2013)

glad Sneeker is settling down funny little kid!

I too, love that pic of Peanut and Scarlet! she is such a good mummy!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 11, 2013)

You ladies are ssooooo funny!!! Totally smiled and laffed thruout this thread. It's great!

The two bubbies are gorgeous. It will be interesting to see if Scarlett stays chestnut/white or eventually goes grey. I can't tell on her brother with that lovely shade of bay he is...

As to your ??ing the red - just means that not only is your stallion heterozygous for black but so are both of those mares. You also know that Nick is heterozygous for tobiano since Cam is solid. So Nick's color genetics look like this - Ee,aa,Tt - he isn't bay so he has the two little a's. There probably isn't anything else in Nick's coloring - but not positive about that.

Since Pnut is grey but had a solid bay - she is also heterozygous black w/ at least one grey gene - EeA?G?. * EDIT*- she could have been chestnut/sorrel - eeA?G?. *EDIT*. That one headshot of Cam, I would swear that he was going to go grey, but then the rest - don't know for sure. Love his bay coloring!! My bays don't seem to have that pangare gene and are predominantly a bright red shade. I have had a couple that are very, very dark bay and one who is considered a "black bay" by Arab world (could be a dark smutty bay? Currently no way to test for "smutty".). If both of her Pnut's turn grey later - then you are back to not knowing as she could have only one grey gene and still always have a grey foal, since each time you would have at least a 50% chance of grey. Any horse that gets a "G" is going to be grey(shade out to solid "white" ), eventually. Also, need to put a ? on her bay gene as she could be homozygous for bay. You can't tell on a chestnut if they got the bay gene or not. Do you know if she was a pinto when born?

And the bay tobi mare is EeA?T?. Sneeker could carry a bay gene from his dam - you know that he doesn't get one from his sire - ee, a?, T?. Scarlet is ee, a?, T?, g? ...

It's really cool that you got two similar shade chestnut foals with similar Tobi markings in the same year!! Isn't color a weird and fascinating subject? Who knows - as more info is found out about colors, that may change the genetic "look" of your minis (the lettering and what they can produce).

Didn't I read somewhere on this thread that you have one more foal coming? What is that momma like?? Is your other mare the chestnut and white I saw in at least one photo? Or is that another mini?

IF Nick is bred to a chestnut mare, you still have a chance of a black based foal - because he has one black gene himself (E). The chestnut mare will always pass on a red gene (e)...

That is how I got a black colt out of a chestnut mare that I have. Actually we knew the foal would be black based because his sire is homozygous for black - but he'd only get the little e from his dam. So our colt is Ee, aa (he's not bay, so even tho his dam carries a bay gene, he didn't get it). His sire is homozygous for Tobi so we know that he has one T, but his dam is hetero so we don't kno until we test whether he got two T's. If our colt remains a stallion, and we breed him to some of our current mares - we can get chestnut babies. We can get chestnuts that are silver and bay carriers. OR we can get silver black or silver bay, or no silver at all.

The one filly I got this year, the 3rd for the same cross, looks like she MAY be homozygous for Silver. So exciting - I haven't had her tested yet. I've been surprised how hard it can be to get the homozygous Tobianos and Silvers! Even when breeding a homozygous Tobi (TT) to a heterozygous Tobi Tt) - 100% chance of Tobi, 75% of homozygous, but with my crosses only getting Tt. Our current stallion is Zz (silver), and even when bred to a ZZ mare, I've only gotten heterozygous Zz. This is an older mare and didn't produce a foal this year and not sure she will later. According to some of the research I've done - the T gene can lock onto one or the other of the black gene of an Ee horse - meaning that every bay/black foal is Tobi and chestnut foal is solid or vice versa. I didn't breed any mares back this year - as we can only feed/care for so many and now I have 8 acres full of ponies... Again, color is so fascinating!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2013)

wow Paula, that was very interesting to read



My stallion was very similar to Nick in colouring and I had a mare like Peanut too. My 2 together had several sorrel pinto colts that all greyed out.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2013)

'all greyed out"...oh no please!!

Paula that was interesting and had to reread. I wish I knew more about PNut as a youngster. If I get a minute I will try to find her papers and see if I can find any info on her sire/dam. All I know is that in the 5 years I/ve had her she is getting lighter and lighter. From a pretty silver grey to almost white now. I was told holly has never had sorrel baby w/2 breedings to Nick ( previous owner )...I guess time will tell if Sneeker stays sorrel

These were the only 2 mares I had bred this year...I had planned on possibly breeding Silver Belle but she passed away earlier this year.

I think it might have been diane that posted pics some time ago that really showed the time lapse and coat color changes...it was so neat to see.

Right now they are all the color of mud!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2013)

Heidi, I know my kim was born Sorrel as there is a pic of her as a baby on her passport but when I got her she was grey, over the the next few years at the age of about 6 she started to turn white. She was a lovely clean white though which I personally prefer to the grey. I was more disappointed with my colt Dipinto greying out as he was a pintaloosa





Here is kim


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2013)

Renee...never never would I have thought she could ever have been sorrel..gray but never sorrel. Thanks for posting these pics


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

Heidi, what's Peanut's registered name. Maybe I can find what her sire and dam were, and we can make an educated guess as to her original color genes.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks diane, give me a bit to find it, Im getting ready to paint this room so have lots of stuff in boxes but I think I know where it is.

On another note..did you get that rain storm today....it was the hardest rain Ive ever seen here. Pine tree knocked down and a couple pretty large branches from several others..and the usual palm fronds littering the yard. All pastures were flooded but I was pleasantly surprised at how quickly it all went away. Hope you had no damage!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2013)

Well that wasn't too hard to find LOL Tinsel Town Spidergirl....Reg No. 224462A.......Im looking now for her actual papers so I can get you more info. Thank you, Diane


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 11, 2013)

Awww... I would have to name a baby Tinsel! What a neeattt name! (though it sounds like it's a farm name on her, it could be used for a name).

OK - grey horses are born a "solid" color - black, bay, chestnut/sorrel, palomino, buckskin. They are not born "grey". In fact, if you have a "grey" baby - more than likely it's going to be black (some black foal coats are called "gun metal grey" - seen in a lot of TB) or a silver black. As they age, the "solid" color slowly gets exchanged for white hairs until they are completely "white". Some will go thru very beautiful color changes with very definite colors. A chestnut will often go thru a period where the body is called "rose grey". I think the ones that get those wonderful large dapples are usually bay base color. Some will have their bodies change faster than their mane and tails - meaning their bodies can go almost to completely white but they will still have a black mane and tail (born black or bay). Now - a grey will have black skin under all that white hair and unless they have white facial markings they should have a black muzzle and inner ear, genitalia etc... White makings on the face, legs and genitalia will have your usual white skin under the real white hairs. Some greys will have a "flea bit" appearance, some will get the "bloody shoulder" markings.

Most color breeders (appaloosa, paint, pintaloosa, palomino, buckskin, champagne, silver) will try to avoid any grey horses if they can. Sometimes it's not always avoidable(good horses and bloodlines out weigh the color grey) and they just either hope they get babies w/o the grey gene or "grin and bear it" if they get a grey baby.

I had one grey arab mare and I just never wanted to breed her to our Shetland stallion. We knew she was heterozygous for grey (Gg), but both of her two foals by a bay arab stallion turned grey (one born black stayed black until she was almost 5 yrs old - then went almost pure white in less than 2 years. The 2nd - born bay - was already turning white with her foal coat shed) and I just wasn't interested. Now, I wish I had - she was a small mare at 14.2, but was big boned with a lot of substance and I would have loved to know what she'd have produced by our Shetland stallion. Especially since my very petite, refined 14.1 hh arab mare produced a 1/2 shet that matured as tall as she was AND with more substance (he simply looked like a pony!!) sigh...

There are known lines in Arabs that turn grey(white) really fast and others that are slower ... Also, a lot of grey horses have issues as they age with melonomas - another reason I shied away from breeding a grey mare. I'd been working with our vet clinic and it was painful dealing with clients that had greys that developed melanomas. And expensive as well.

I don't know if minis and shetlands get the melanomas or not. I assume they do...?? I know that there are some grey minis/shetlands that turn white at different rates - just like in the Arabs.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Ladies!!! I've re-read my color post (#250 on page 25) and Pnut could be eeA?G? - which would have made her born a chestnut... I edited my post, but not sure it makes sense.


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2013)

From preliminary looking, I believe she is a chestnut/sorrel and was registered with a black mane and tail! LOL.

I'll post the whole of the information when I get home, since I'm having to do some searching to go back more than 3 generations and create a "standard-style" AMHA pedigree format combining the different registries. It should be something you can keep in your records, Heidi, when I'm done.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2013)

Jeeze Diane, thank you ever so much but please don't spend a lot of time on it..I feel bad. Went looking for her actual papers last night and cant find them. I just had them a few mos. ago...I can never find things when I need them. Heading out now to pick up tree branches that fell during yesterdays storm...it was a wopper!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2013)

Paula, PNut does have lots of black under all her white, black inner ears and feet. And I noticed a big black spot of skin on her filly's inner back leg but her other skin looks fairly light. She was bought on a whim...I just felt bad for her...and I took her stall mate as well. Normally Im not into the whites but I love the real steel grays. Thanks for all your great info..


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

WOW!! You lot always amaze me with your knowledge of colours - plus it is so interesting! Would you like to comment on this girl of mine for me? I will add that she is NOT in foal, plus excuse the remains of her winter coat, scruffy little wotsit! Her summer coat is black (not faded) but with white hairs throughout. OK her dam is snowflake spotted (out of dark bay mare with no white, by a spotted (chestnut based) sire). Her sire was a jet black and white pinto. So ................... ?? (I have her 2year old filly here who is completely black, no white!) The last two pics are of her half sister - same dam, spotty sire.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 12, 2013)

No good at colors personally but just wanted to say she's so pretty!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

Found a pic of her in her summer coat plus pretty awful ones of her sire and dam if this helps?








ps. Her dam was born bright bay with no white!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 12, 2013)

I could guess black pintaloosa but you know I am rubbish at colours


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2013)

colors throw me for a loopy too Renee....Anna, her dam is amazing...she had no white as a youngster?....black pintaloosa as Renee mentions but the bigger white splashes kinda throw me.


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2013)

Here you go Heidi. I've combined what I could find in the AMHA and AMHR studbooks, and put it all in one format. Just click to open and print.

PEANUT PEDIGREE.pdf


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> WOW!! You lot always amaze me with your knowledge of colours - plus it is so interesting! Would you like to comment on this girl of mine for me? I will add that she is NOT in foal, plus excuse the remains of her winter coat, scruffy little wotsit! Her summer coat is black (not faded) but with white hairs throughout. OK her dam is snowflake spotted (out of dark bay mare with no white, by a spotted (chestnut based) sire). Her sire was a jet black and white pinto. So ................... ?? (I have her 2year old filly here who is completely black, no white!) The last two pics are of her half sister - same dam, spotty sire.


Anna, she is a black pintaloosa -- showing both the characteristics of pinto, and the appaloosa single-haired roaning with mottling, etc. She's quite lovely!! Breed her to an appy and you should get some nice SPOTS in her foals!

Who was the sire to her solid black filly?

Her sister is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 12, 2013)

And the pinto is probably tobiano


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 12, 2013)

All I can say is she's gorgeous! I don't know anything about the appaloosa patterns or how they work.

Other than Tobiano, I'm still learning a lot about the different pinto patterns, too. And every day there is more info out there.

I tell you what - I'm beginning to really like some of those Apply spots you guys have. I have a double registered solid filly (3 this year) that I'd love to consider going to an appaloosa stallion.... Who knows - maybe in the future. Planning on starting her driving after I get home from vacation next week...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for you opinions - I love the 'colours' that some of these minis produce for us!

Diane, we may cover her this year with Spotbum, just to see what happens??





And the sire of her black filly was Falabella Anselmo.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

Ahhhh there is my favourite boy, I can' wait to see your babies next year Anna


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2013)

I just love BOTH of them! I'd love to see her baby from Spotbum! Hopefully, all those appaloosa genes will line up and give you a beautiful SPOTTED baby!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 13, 2013)

Diane, thank you very much for researching PNut for me. Nothing fancy in her bloodlines but it's interesting to see colors and heights. I will print it out and put it her folder. Thank you again.

anna, your little Spotbum has the biggest kindest eye ever..how old was he in that first pic? He has the most dear face..almost like a foal...cute cute cute! I would think you will see spots in the very near future too!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 13, 2013)

Well ladies..I will bow to you all...I should have listened to you earlier!! I had to put on my big girl ( and I mean Big Girl ) panties and just DO IT!! finally I let both mares and babies out together...I was on pins and needles. Skiff and I have been hand grazing Moms for a week or so and just let foals interact on their own terms. Sneeker, being the brute was very over powering and usually a game of chase would ensue w/Scarlet high tailing it back under PNuts tail. If Sneeker got to close PNut would kick out at Sneeker and would even do a couple mock bite and charges. Sneeker swiftly learned that maybe I should take my play elseware. All this was always w/PNut on lead. This AM however I decided that it was time and little Scarlet should be able to handle herself. Kept halters on both Moms just in case and put piles of hay with lots of space between Moms ( Diane might remember, but they were in the bigger pasture and not the smaller training pasture ) the only thing I did yesterday was put up 2 rails in each corner section of the fence so that no one could get hurt if somehow they got in a corner and perhaps a kicking match took place. I know it might be a bit of overkill but corners always make me nervous...now there are no corners in the entire pasture and Im hoping to perhaps put a triangle piece of plywood over the top and in a couple weeks take out the bottom board so the little ones can get in there for extra grain but it will keep mommas out...hopefully it will work. but anyway today went great....just as you all said it would!!! Babies both stayed w/moms and on occasion wee ones would meet and greet then run off. Only once did PNut run Her baby to the other end of the pasture but she had hay down there too so it was fine. Sneeker made his way back to Scarlet and was smart enough to keep his distance w/Peanut. I finally was relaxed enough to come in the house and when I peeked on them again PNut was back down the other end really close to Holly and sharing hay and both babies were in a heap laying down together.....this is where the happy tears started....finally I can relax....I think we will survive w/no loss of blood. Happiest of moments for sure!! I can see them from here now and it appears PNut has taken her baby down this end of the pasture for a bit and Im sure there will still be little squabbles here and there but nothing they wont get worked out on their own. I have to go to town and don't want to leave them together by themselves yet ( both moms still have halters on ) but will put them together again this afternoon and if all is still well Tomorrow morning with No halters for their first whole day together..Yipee. I think Skiff will be home early and with his phone I will try to take a video for you....Sneeker is really growing fast ( including his devil horns ) and the only thing growing on Scarlet is her belly.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

I am so glad all went well for you



in a couple of days Peanut will get over her " come here and I will kill you" phase. Have faith



just chill and enjoy them



lol well at least try.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Renee!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

As we were talking about old things on Sara's thread I thought I would share pics of my mountain house as it was built in the 1800's.

Side view




view from the front of the house, as you can see beyond the fence is thick woods




garden on the side




House







Back garden


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

It looks unloved at the moment as I just started to open it this week after the winter. It needs some flowers and tlc, oh and I cut the grass too short and it looks awful. lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 13, 2013)

Renee this is what I love. Im looking at the beautiful stone work and plaster or cement ( sorry Im not sure of the actual application that they would have used )and the darling little port hole window upstairs. And those huge timber logs holding up the overhang....I just love itall. To think this house was built in the 1800"s...just think if walls could talk. Do you and the boys spend your Summers here? how close is this to your other home? Do you plant a garden? What are the inside floors...are they original? Can you tell Im excited? Show us more!!!


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh Renee, it's stunning! Just absolutely lovely!!! I can't wait to see it when you do your gardening -- it will be postcard PERFECT!

Heidi, I'm so glad you are feeling better about having all those pretty ladies and foals together! They always work it out, but I know how careful a "momma" you are -- and it shows in your lovely horses!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Diane....lovely horses??? UMMM not too much w/this rain every dang day!! This isn't supposed to start till August..this is much too soon for me


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies, I fell in love with it the first time I saw it. I will dig out the photos of how it looked when I bought it so you can see the difference. The floors downstairs were dirt as this is where they kept the animals (probably goats and a cow or 2) upstairs were wood but far too unsafe to keep. I will take pics of the inside for you tomorrow






Heidi I know what you mean about the walls speaking, this house is situated right in the middle of where the partisan's were fighting during world war II, the local village was burnt to the ground when the German's left but luckily they never found this house. The man I bought it from is in his 70's and he said it was built by his great grandfather. The stone is not local so they must have brought it in my horse/mule and cart.

I am rambling now and it is past my bedtime. Mum and Dad arrive tomorrow morning and I still haven't finished cleaning





oh before I retire (aren't I posh tonight)



I have to practise before mum gets here, she raises her eyebrows if I don't talk correctly





Matteo made this for you all



night night all


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2013)

VERY CLEVER!~!!! Thank you Matteo!!!

Sleep well Renee! And "mind your tongue" we wouldn't want to have any eyebrows raised!

And just to make you a bit crazy......it's....."...she raises her eyebrows if I don't talk speak correctly..." LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2013)

ROFL Diane!!!

oh Renee I love that video! reminds me of our little bunny we had when we were younger "Bugs" yes an orginial name I know LOL he used to do that all around the house also soo cute! (of course then you would see his little nuggets all around the house also LOL)

Renee I LOVE that house! is this a new purchase? will you and the boys be living here? is there enough room for a mini or three in a few years?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh please thank Matteo for us - she certainly is a lively little girl, bless her! Your mountain house is just fantastic Renee and how wonderful to know a lot about its history - if those walls could speak I bet they would have some great tales to tell. Yes, pics of the inside would be wonderful, both from when you got it and now.





Please say Hi to your parents when they arrive, I expect they will be glad to leave the rain behind - yes it's raining here again!!

Heidi, well done for putting the girls and their babies out together, I'm sure it wont be long before they all settle down and become best buddies! How about a picture or two??


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 14, 2013)

It doesn't look awful - it looks fantastic and glorious and I would LOVE to live there - Would you like to switch places? You have my dream house in my dream country. Just found the link to the video - made me smile and please thank Matteo for me.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 14, 2013)

I LOVE your house!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh that was wonderful Matteo, thanks..I couldn't help but chuckle with those dance moves!!

Anna, I had planned on taking a video or at least a couple pictures yesterday but the constant afternoon rains here are not cooperating, hopefully today.

Vet will be here in a bit to do all vacs and I've asked him to bring tools to perhaps float a couple teeth if he has time. Im excited b/c the stand that the vet uses to rest the horses head on when they work (floating teeth) is for big horses and he didn't have one that goes low enough for the smaller horses. he would have to sort of "Micky Mouse" it and lean it up on something....anyway it always seemed uncomfortable for the horses and the vet. My husband has a friend that does machine work and helps us with designing stuff for our catering trucks and I asked him to design something. It came out much better than I had expected..he did a great job and even put the soft swimmimg noodle type thingys on the V part so its nice and comfy. Its in 2 parts, and a pretty heavy sturdy base and has about 8 adjustable heights for smaller ponies/horses. I wrapped it in a big box and plan on giving it to him today so he can use it for other clients as well. They never charged me for coming out the night Scarlet was born and were very good when Silver Belle was so sick and I wanted to do something to show how much I appreciated their bed side manner...I hope he likes it...and it works.

Renee, I hope you enjoy your Moms visit..and remember to put your napkin on your lap. don't wipe your mouth with your shirt sleeve, and don't sweep the bunny turds under the rug!!!...Have Fun and please thank

Matteo again for just a cute video!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 14, 2013)

Forgot to add earlier - Renee, if you dont have world wide communications when you are up at your mountain home, then dont forget to take 'everything' with you when you go into town for supplies - we really cant manage without you for weeks on end!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 14, 2013)

Diane Im not sure how often you check the other threads but on the main forum there is someone with a question that I know you could help her with...falabella lease? Maybe you could take a peek, thanks

Also.....are you familiar with the Seminole Feed by chance? Wellness Safe & Lite is the one Im considering

Prot 10%

Fat 3%

Fiber26%

Starch 12%

Horses coats this year look dull and they just don't have the shine. Horses also just don't seem to have any energy. Im not happy anymore w/Strategy..ideas? Mares and foals will stay on Omelene 300 as you suggested.


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll go look!

No, I don't know about Seminole Feeds. I've heard the name, but never saw them around here. Sorry, no help. Maybe I can google them and see what they 're like.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 15, 2013)

It seems like too much starch and not enough protein to me Heidi but maybe someone else knows the brand.

Hugs


----------



## chandab (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't really know the brand that well either, but to help you out, what are you looking to get out of the new feed? and, who are you feeding it to? [maintenance? growing horses? breeding stock? working horses?]

For maintenance, the one you picked would probably be fine; but the protein would likely be too low for breeding stock and growing horses. The starch isn't horrible, but could be too high for a sensitive horse.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 15, 2013)

www.SeminoleFeed.com

Im looking for basically a maintenance feed for all except mares and babies

They are on Stretegy now 1 cup AM and 2 cups evening with a hand full of Alfalfa Pellets I do not weigh hay...I know I should but really cant be bothered. but they are on orchard grass getting about 2 flakes spread around in AM and another 2 flakes at pm to share between 5 horses and these flakes are large...usually mid day they also get another flake. I try to rotate all horses to be on the lawn for about 1 1/2 hours daily and that is the only time they get any real grass b/c my pastures are bare.

They get Natures Essentials but it is a complete waste Im on my second bucket and I don't think they ever eat it in their food...its always still in their dishes when I pick them up.

I stopped beet pulp b/c it attracted flies and they were getting too chunky. I will try to get pic of some of them and get your opinions.

what would you recommend for a lower starch?

Thanks Chandra

They do have a Perform Safe Prot 12%

Fat 8%

Fiber 20%

Starch 9%....maybe this one? Im so confused....Its their lack of energy that seems weird and coats dry and don't shine as much...I don't believe the weather is contributing to the lack of energy

Maybe my lack of energy but not theirs LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 15, 2013)

Heidi, I don't use any grain with my mature horses (except the mares who are due to foal and the foals). If you're having trouble with dull coats, Omega Horseshine is a wonderful supplement. You could mix it with a little oats. There's a wonderful discussion going on the main board on feeding oats. Just a thought.


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2013)

The Wellness Safe & Lite should be just fine for maintenance, especially with the alfalfa pellets they are getting. I'd probably try it, if they start losing toplines (which is a lack of sufficient protein), then try the Perform Safe Prot 12%. [i'm pretty sure the starch level of either of these feeds is lower than Strategy.]

I've just switched all my normal/maintenance mares to a vit/min supplement with a touch of oats to help it go down (more for me than them, I think). I chose Manna Pro's Sho Glo for my vit/min supplement. Its really too early to tell how much it is or isn't doing for them; they've only been on it a few days. They get 1-4 hours grazing per day, grass hay pellets (I'm short on baled hay, waiting on new crop) and then baled hay at night. I am liking only feeding grain once daily, that is for sure; although, my hard keepers and yearlings are still on 2x daily "grain" (low carb pellet or senior, depending on the horse). Even my very pregnant mare is getting the vit/min and oats plus hers is topped up with a little senior; she was on just more of the senior, but decided she didn't want to eat that much (or just too full of foal to eat that much), she's eating everything now. [i know oats are loaded with starch, but they are the safest grain, and they are literally getting a handful (1/2 cup to be precise, less for the donkey).


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2013)

As to energy, my mares never seem to have energy to do much more than eat, but then I don't ask them to do much more than that either; they seem quite happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 16, 2013)

New pics from Heidi to evaluate their condition and a cute one of Scarlet eating all on her own





Cam straight from the pasture





Heidi's 20 year old gelding





Little Scarlet


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2013)

Cam is just beautiful Heidi. Love that rich color AND THAT TAIL!!!!!

Scarlett is such a little princess!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you diane. He does have a beautiful tail and mane but Im still upset with his weight. Hes not obese by any means but he does have a belly and like me he has a big booty..not so attractive on either of us!! I should have taken a photo looking down on him because he is quite wide...I can still feel ribs but not easily..no back bone. I look at other horses on here and they don't look as wide as Cam. He actually has a nice little neck but it looks real thin with the rest of him. Hes on the taller side about 36. Skillet my older guy looks ok but not great....both have coats that are dry and not real glossy.

OOPPSS, Renee, thank you very much. Are you enjoying your visit with family? Im sure the boys are having fun..getting spoiled!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 16, 2013)

Heidi, I think you need glasses coz I can see nice shiney coats on both the boys!! Plus I think Can looks fabulous and a credit to you. He is only a yearling and at that age he will seem to be an 'odd' shape at times, he's growing in fits and jerks like they all do.






Love the pic of little Scarlett enjoying her own feed!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 16, 2013)

anna , thank you but I wish you could see them in person...they really don't shine...its most likely fly spray that shines. I don't see the belly on other horses that I see on Cam...even the youngsters. I guess Ill just keep on trucking w/him and see if he changes


----------



## Eagle (Jun 16, 2013)

I am with Anna and see a lovely healthy youngster and agree that a yearling can be a gangly stage. The only difference with my boys is that I always had a few young colts together and the heavy playing helped build muscle.

You also have dry lots which makes it hard to keep them clean and shiney. You could try cod liver oil in his dinner to help with his coat, I used to buy it in capsules in the health store as they can be easily hidden in the feed. To help with his (invisible) tummy you could try a higher protein feed, mine were on 14%

I really don't think you need to worry though.


----------



## cassie (Jun 16, 2013)

oh my goodness I better take all pictures down of my obese horses! LOL heidi if Cam is fat I dare not put any more pics up of Finn!!! lol. cam looks amazing to me! did you clip him this summer or is that his natural coat? does he have a mineral lick in with him? I think try some oil in there feeds like Renee suggested (here we have a great feed called Omega pony plus) which I love and it has sunflower seeds and some other good oils in there, but an oil with omega 3 in it is great for there coats... do you have livamole over there? maybe give that a shot... we LOVE livamole here



the horses do too





sorry for all the questions. as Anna said, I really think you need glasses LOL just kidding, your kids look fine! an older horses coat won't shine as much as a younger horse but if you are really worried I'd try adding some oil to there feed


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 16, 2013)

I will try the oils as you suggested..never thought about human capsules...last time...several yrs. ago I had a gallon of something out in the barn and it spoiled rather quickly. Im assuming it was just the florida heat and never bought it again but the capsules should be a lot easier. Cassie, we have Omega here and I have used it before..maybe I will try it again. Salt and mineral blocks for all. Good point Renee....Cam needs another boy to really play hard with...I should put him in w/Sneeks so he knows how it feels.

Thank you for the nice compliments. Gangly it will be for a bit! uuggh!!! cassie, you better not stop posting little Finn...he's a little rock star but we don't get to see him much anymore!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

haha thats because he's a fat little fluffy nugget and I'm embarrassed to put any pics up LOL na its winter here so by the time I get home at night its pitch black



not fun or easy to take pictures with no light LOL I have a few that I'll put up for you though.



just cos I'm nice lol.

yeah give them a try



ok cool. yeah I'm really liking the omega, I put it in with the mitavite breeda that they get



even Smartie gets a bit lol

Cam and Finn need to have a play date I think


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2013)

Renee if your house is gone I didn't do it





Heidi I think your guys look great. But if you're worried you can try my "cheat"





All my girls eat powdered supplement straight out of my hands, it's a nice way to give a vit/min boost without adding feed.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2013)

I think putting Cam and Sneeker together in 6 months is a great idea, and will make weaning easy


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 17, 2013)

Cripes Renee..i was hoping to lock them in their cell together today!!...Poor Cam will be begging to get away


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

lol Heidi! you could try put cameron in with Sneeker now, but be wary of Sneekers mummy LOL

I remember when I had Hudson at my house, I tried Finn in with Hudson so they could play together, Hudson wanted to play but would play real mean to my sooky little Finnley lol then just as Finn realised that it was ok to play, Classic (the mum) realised someone was in with Hudson and got real mean at Finn poor Finn didn't understand and got really scared...

as Sneeker's mum I think its Holly? knows Cameron I'm sure it will be fine



but keep an eye on them... but definitley come weaning time put them together! can't wait to see those pictures!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

More cute pics from the crazy horse lady


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 21, 2013)

Love them!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks you Renee! they are both doing good and are good at giving each other lots of exercise...which means Sneeker doesn't use me as his rearing up toy as often. Little Scarlet boots him in the ars every chance she gets. mothers were never really good buddies before as holly has been a little lost w/o her friend Silver Belle but they seem to be both enjoying not only motherhood but now a different sort of friendship between themselves. I hope they will continue to bond more. Im really loving the way Sneeker is looking...Scarlet?? well shes always just going to be the cute lil love button one.

Renee hows your visit w/your Mom going...were you the proper princess she always wanted?.....Im sure you could fake it well anyway? Are you staying at Brees...LOL,, house now full time?

Oh BTW my cake did not turn out as planned ...tasted o.k. but didn't look half as nice as yours...I put lots of strawberries and blueberries on it and sort of coverd up the mess underneath it all.

Thank you again for helping w/photos

heidi


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2013)

Great pics - they really are growing fast now, but little Scarlet seems to have pesky Sneeker under control! LOL!!

Glad to hear that the Moms are settling down together too.


----------



##  (Jun 21, 2013)

Good girl Scarlett!!! Give that boy "what for" !!!

They look fabulous Heidi, and glad the mommies have worked out a friendship!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

You are welcome Heidi



They are so similar in colour yet so different in size, little Scarlet needs a hug and a kiss from Aunty Renee for putting up with her annoying older brother



I am glad the mum's are starting to make friends.

Mum and Dad leave tomorrow morning so I have just said my goodbye. I tried to be on my best behaviour



The boys have gone to their dad's for the weekend too so I will be all alone tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



##  (Jun 21, 2013)

Well get plenty of REST.....I'm sure you deserve it!!!

Hope we'll see a lot of you out here on the weekend!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 21, 2013)

Renee it sounds like a girls night for you or at the very least a quiet bath w/lots of bubbles, ice cream, chocolates, wine, a good book perhaps....just sort of a Renee weekend. Maybe a trip to see and visit with your chips. What ever you decide to do ...don't worry....I/we can always take up a collection if you need to get bailed out...or we can bake you a cake and have it delivered.

Thank you Anna and Diane...you 2 would laugh if you saw Scarlet today. You guys know how crazy I am w/the horses and very rarely do I ever even let them get wet. They get stalled the first sign of rain ...usually b/c Im afraid of the lightning. Well we had a shower today and I didn't hear any thunder or lightning and PNut and Scarlet were standing under the overhang of the barn. I was cleaning their stall..well it started really pouring down hard and I just figured they were standing behind me in the barn. I looked out and there was Scarlet, drenched, running and jumping thru puddles , screaming around palm trees, just a complete lunatic...PNut was also just standing in the grass chowing down like there was no tomorrow..neither one gave a darn that it was really coming down hard...it just made Scarlet have more fun.She was having a complete blast!! I had so much fun watching her. From now on Im not going to fret about getting wet...lightning ..I will bring them in...but rain...Im going to let them enjoy it. I just hope the rain doesn't wash away Scarlets color......she is getting so much lighter...very sad!!


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2013)

How about a photo shoot of little Scarlet -- especially the face! You know what I'm thinking dont you.....


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2013)

I do, my love ...I think ...and I don't think I like it much. Just got in from a catering even but will try to get a few photos in a little bit...but Im scared!! Do you think shes going to turn completely white!! Oh no!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't panic, she might not go gray. Pics are NEEDED though. Lol


----------



## Wings (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes we need many, MANY pics to offer our opinions


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2013)

Let me go find my big...well extra big girl panties ..put em' on and go snap some pictures for you bareres of not so good news!!!

In all reality...Im sort of reluctantly expecting it at this point......anyone have a For Sale Sign I can borrow.........................................................just kidding..gosh
1


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Ship her over to me and I will hide her


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2013)

Took several pictures but you cant really tell how light her face is...all you can really see is my 1/2 done clip job that will probably never get finished!! Im sure renee will post when she can


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2013)

Just grabbing breakfast whilst they are downloading


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2013)

Eat more quickly Renee!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long Heidi, some friends popped around for a surprise visit





It is hard to see in these photos as they aren't very clear but I don't see any gray yet


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2013)

No problem ..glad you had some company..I think. 4th pic you can see from eye to nose we are getiing white/gray stripe thing going on..its mostly getting light around face but your right, it is hard to see in these pics. There is a white stripe thingy going on down her back. Will attempt more later. Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2013)

Try and make sure she is really still



or just book me a ticket and I will give her a thorough check myself. ROFL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2013)

Hummmmmmm! It does look as though there is some grey coming Heidi, although in most of the pics it is not that clear. But dont panic! She might not lose all her colour, or she might go grey and white - most attractive! I love the grey and white's so you can always send her over to me if she doesn't suit your colour 'scheme'.

Hope you had an enjoyable 'suprise' morning today Renee!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Anna, I don't think she will be going too far even if she does turn gray...Skiff just loves her and she's very fond of him too. Skiffs been watching a lot of driving videos CD events and really loves watching these little ones go thru water at full speed..he thinks he wants to learn to drive ( he does drive my guys but we just do it for pleasure )...he's thinking he wants to send Cam away for training and he will be his partner in driving crime....fine w/me if he's interested!! But little Scarlet is still his favorite no matter the color.

Her skin is pink under the white but black under the brown....does that mean anything? Also her hoofs were black but are turning white....Peanuts hoofs are black....strange!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2013)

Renee, Im not sure if there is enough wine in Florida if you, Diane and myself start a girls night out. but you are more than welcome anytime. Does Diane still have her jet setting ways? My new favorite is Apple Martinis....and they come in a box!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2013)

Apple Martinis sound yummy, I might just have to come and try one (or several). A friend of mine is trying to convince me to move to Miami and open a chocolate/ice-cream shop


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2013)

Apple martini's? Sound yummy! I know I like the Chocolate Martini's -- but I'm certainly willing to try the apple ones, too!!

Hard to see in the pictures -- but I'm encouraged that I don't see the "tell-tale" white goggles. So, just perhaps.......but we may have to wait a bit longer to tell. She's beautiful no matter what color she'll end up!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 24, 2013)

Benedryl...is it safe....how would you feed? Amt? Poor Nick is back with his summer itchies...lots of rubbing..thought I had read in the past that its safe to give to horses to help with this...I remember giving it to the dogs but cant remember about the horses...thoughts please.

I forgot....glad to hear that Scarlet may not gray out...and you don't see any tell tale signs. Well just have to wait and see. I need to take more of Cam for you...he's getting lighter under his belly , between his legs...all the crease type areas.


----------



## chandab (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can give horses Benadryl, but have no idea of the dosage.

Another thing to try would be spirulina, if you can get the horse to eat it, its supposed to help with allergies and immune function. Dosage is about 1 tsp 2x daily (or 2 tsp once daily) of the powder (might actually be a little bit higher dose, but this is all I can get mine to eat). you can also get it in tablet form in health food stores, then it would be a 1-2 tablets daily depending on the size of the horse).


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2013)

wow you girls have been busy lol. I hope little scarlet dosn't grey out... the grey along her back line concerns me, but I know you will love her no matter what!!  I just looooove her head! no wonder Skiff loves her!

I remember Mary's little foal from last year, Bunny she was the most beautiful silver bay when she was born now she is grey



but she is still gorgeous! and while I hope Scarley doesn't grey, I know if she does she will be the most beautiful grey (just like her mummy



)

I hope things are settling down for you now Renee, gosh you deserve a big break and a nice relax I think


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 25, 2013)

Spirulina...don't recall ever hearing of it..will google it now. But at least I know you have used it and its safe. Thanks you Chandra. My horses hate anything I put in their food and can pick around most...sometimes the tablets if easy to break and crush I can mix w/gator aid and syringe into them pretty well. Thank you again


----------



## chandab (Jun 25, 2013)

Springtime, Inc has spirulina wafers; mine don't really care for the wafers, but if I break them up some will eat most of it in their feed (usually, but now and then, they are stinkers and leave every trace of spirulina). Here's a link to Springtime, Inc for their spirulina wafers: http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/spirulina-wafers-horse-allergy-supplements There is also pretty good information about spirulina on their site.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2013)

Tooth bumps or kick ?? sneeker looks like he has a tooth bump exactly where it would be normally...not huge but it is bigger or swollen on one side. He did have teeth when he was born..very small of course but compared to Cam they were already thru the skin...and now he does have chompers. LOL. His bite it right on and he seems to be able to eat, suckle and yes BITE just fine. It doesn't appear to be sore. I have attempted to put my finger in there and run it along side his gums and teeth thinking perhaps he has a little chipmunk pouch in there that could be holding food or bits of hay. But now he bites down so much its pretty difficult to get my finger in. PNut actually does have ( according to vet who does her teeth ) an odd dip in her teeth/jaw that does hold food and that's the reason she is the only one here who gets her teeth looked at 2xs a year. I can usually tell with her when its time b/c she gets what appears to be bumps but is actually pockets of 1/2 chewed hay and I will see it on the floor of the stall when it finally falls out.

My plan is to wait a few days and see if it is swelling and if it goes down ( perhaps got a little kick ) if not I will have vet out to take a look but my question is ...do teeth grow in that fast and perhaps they/or one is just growing enough to cause an actual bump. I tried taking a couple pics last night but you couldn't tell from the pics. Sorry. Thanks for shedding any light possible


----------



##  (Jun 27, 2013)

Where is this tooth bump located? Any sniffles or signs of a runny nose?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2013)

I dont know if it is the same thing Heidi, but our little Whizz also developed a bump/hard swelling on her right jaw - side and under - when she was but a few weeks old. We did feel teeth just coming through at the back area and no food stuck in there. As it didn't seem to hurt her at all we just left it alone and it eventually went away - quite a long while later if I remember correctly! She was also a little madam and always annoying the other two foals, so we put it down to an unfortunate kick from another baby. I think Sneeker may have received the 'boot' from his little sister???? But at his early age, I wouldn't panic as long as he doesn't seem to be in pain, as I think it very unlikely that a growing tooth has caused it.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2013)

Diane, no sniffles or runny nose. its about 1 1/2in long and about 1/2 in wide and it starts just a bit higher than the corner of his mouth...its right on the side of his face. I don't think it would be nasal related. Is that what you may be thinking? I am going to go find an anatomy/bone horse chart and see what bones are in the area. Seems about same size as yesterday and he's still not at all bothered by it as far as I can tell. Anna, your Wizz sounds like Sneeker but there is no swelling or bump actually under the jaw...its all on the side. Hopefully sneekers will go away too and If he did get a little boot from Scarlet he deserved it.


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe he's had his first "big boy" lesson from little Scarlett, as Anna said! I'd just watch it, and it will probably go away on its own. You know boys.....they are just rough and tumble!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 28, 2013)

Diane, I'm hoping that's all it is a total boy in all other ways and little Scarlet is turning into a Tom Boy just to keep up w/his antics!!


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, having raised a very tall "tomboy" (6'1" -- Katy), I can say without a doubt that there wasn't a boy anywhere that would even take her on! She would put each and every one that tried -- straight down on the ground!!

And just to be sure we KNEW she was really a girl and STILL could be very feminine, here's one of my favorites


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh that dress is fabulous Diane - she looks so beautiful (and very much a lady!)


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you Anna. Yes, she was very much the "Princess" that day -- even got married in a castle! And I think her wedding was the most expensive "single purchase" I ever made, except for Spotty and a house! LOL Ahhhhhh, the days when I had money -- but it's nice to remember.....

I still laugh, though. I remember telling her husband, just before the wedding, that she really was a girl and would at least wear a dress to the wedding! Because of her height, she generally wears slacks -- and has a hard time finding them long enough. But he was pleased when he saw her all "dolled up" and said the "tomboy" was really all girl !!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she looks stunning and very much a Princess. What a beautiful gown. I see no tom boy in that picture for sure!!

I've got to get out today to get more pics of Scarlet...Im afraid to say..she is getting white!! She may keep some of the brown and it will just end up being very light, light...but she for sure is changing rather fast. Sneeker on the other hand is staying dark. It appears too that his bump is a lot smaller this morning so perhaps it was just the boot from Scarlet or maybe even Holly as he's become such a little pest with her. She is usually very gentle with her discipline but she may have not realized he was that close.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 29, 2013)

So sorry I've been busy and not on the boards and I missed that gorgeous photo of your daughter Diane. She is beautiful!!!


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you both very much. But have no doubt, she's still a "tomboy" -- and since her husband is a rock climber and has climbed all over the world -- even El Capitan -- they sent me this picture from their honeymoon in Greece! YIKES!!




He got her into climbing -- AND the grandchildren. Even little Rachel who will turn 3 next month, will climb the "rock wall" they have in their garage! Makes me crazy. But Matt is a safety freak, so new equipment and climbing ropes after every second year. AND he promised me, since Katy is a surgeon that she will do NO "finger climbs" pushing those fingers into crevices. As long as he keeps his word, all is good!!

.


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Her legs go on forever, don't they?





Oh, wait, that's meant to be for a foal!


----------



##  (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, she's one of my FAVORITE fillies!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2013)

What a picture Diane!! Reminds me of the little baby birds when momma decides to push them out of the nest!! She looks so calm and cool up there....such a calming feeling after her life and death mode that Im sure is stressful in her work mode. Hard to believe Rachel is 3....and climbing!! Diane, I cant remember is Matt also a doctor. Something tells me ...He Will Keep His Word...no finger climbs!!

....still cant get over that beautiful photograph!!


----------



##  (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, I remember when I went to visit when Rachel was being born, the first thing Joshua had me watch was him climbing to the top of the climbing wall in their garage! And apparently, Rachel is quite the climber. Little Joshua was so excited to tell me about his new climbing shoes when we were on vacation, and that daddy takes him up to the top of the mountain (in the development they live in) to let him climb some of the rock walls where the big trucks were digging out for further development! LOL

No, Matt has a degree in Engineering and in Cinemotography from Dartmouth. But he HATES being in an office, so he was doing Safety videos for major companies around the country until the kids came. Then, since Joshua was first born, he's been the stay-at-home dad, and just works from home on the side, selectively choosing what he wants to do. He's goes on climbing excursions with two of his climber frriends at least once or twice a year for a week at a time, and luckily for Katy -- he's a gourmet chef! I just LOVE visiting their house when I can -- but haven't been out there since Rachel was born.

Having a non-doctor husband was probably "momma's" doing, as all I kept thinking was that if she wanted a "life" she needed someone who was grounderd in something other than life-and-death, and could keep her other interests moving ahead. I'm generally pleased with him (but you know all momma's still want to "tweak" those "in-law" kids!! LOL

And yes, I love that picture, too! Such stunning scenery I'll never get to see otherwise! And smack in the middle, one of my favorite fillies!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 1, 2013)

What a great photo!!! I'm envious. What an adventure. What a beautiful, talented daughter you have.


----------



## Wings (Jul 1, 2013)

Great photos Diane!

That dress is gorgeous... and I don't often say that about dresses!


----------



##  (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you. I really liked that dress, too. We saw it in the store window as we were walking in, she tried it on, and that was "all she wrote" !!

And Heidi, you have to forgive this old mind -- Rachel is only turning 2 in July -- so her climbing is even more special. Don't know what made me think she was turning 3, but oh well -- even Grandma's are allowed mistakes!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 1, 2013)

Quite alright Grandma!! I was thinking she was 2 but figured Grandma knows best!!! I don't think I could climb anything at 4 so shes doing pretty darn good!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2013)

Mishap yesterday!! Scarlet and sneeker running around playing in mud and poor little Scarlet ran right into the corner of my poop dump 4 wheeler! I heard the crash but she ran right to mom and I knew it must have hurt but she appeared o.k. About 30 min later when I stalled them I saw the blood on her forehead ( Before I thought it just wet b/c it was sprinkling out ) it is a gash and pulled back skin and if it was a human the dr. would most likely just use butterfly stitches not really deep enough for real stitches, but its deep enough for me to get queezy. But boy it must have really hurt as it was right smack middle of her forehead. Cleaned up and kept her quiet for the day...can a horse get concusion? Watched her all day but kept her stalled and quiet and I hope all will be well. I feel terrible..it was just a crazy accident that happens I guess but it still stinks. Her forelock will cover it when it grows. Now if only I can keep it clean with all this crappy weather bringing in all the mosquitos!!

BTW

Happy 4th of july Everyone!!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 3, 2013)

Hope she's okay! I've seen foals take some rather bad tumbles and mostly they walk away from them without a problem. She might feel a bite sore and sorry for herself over the next few days.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww bless her, bet she will feel a bit sore for a while, but I'm sure it will heal up ok.

Happy 4th to you too.


----------



##  (Jul 3, 2013)

Just keep it as clean as you can, and use a little antibiotic ointment on it. It will be fine. You know how children are!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2013)

Well the "flap" is pretty much healing back down on her and just pouring a bit of peroxide over it and a little gel antibiotic ..I think she'll live.

I wasn't in a hurry to geld Cam but this little monster, Sneeker....as soon as he's weaned I hope his jewels are dropped B/C he's going to be gelded. Thank heavens my other geldings are pretty good with him b/c he's all over them too....just being a pest.....which is good in a way b/c they are always running away from him...its good exercise all around!!


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL!!! Sounds like a plan!!!


----------

